# IVF Stim Start Sept 19th...anyone close want to buddy up?



## sunshine314

My last IUI in June was a BFN so it was on to IVF for me.

I am in a shared donor program (meaning when they do the retrieval I get half my eggs and a donor recepient will get half). After three months worth of blood tests, psych tests and even written tests I am finally excited to say I have a Stim Start date of September 19th.

Anyone else have a stim start date around mine?


----------



## Chris77

OMG! I start injections on the 19th too!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Sunshine! Great to see you again :) Glad to hear things are rolling along for you. I will be starting close to the 19th too but don't have the exact date yet. Going for a D&C next Thursday to remove some polyps that they found and then stimms will begin soon after that. Glad to have a couple of buddies if you'll have me :)


----------



## sunshine314

Chris - So exciting you start injections on the 19th too...it will be great to have a buddy going along at the exact same time as me! 

Harvest - That will be SO great if you start around the 19th too! Good luck with the D&C next Thursday, hope all goes well for you. And definitely keep me updated on your stim start dates. As for me, I haven't been on here much...taking a break since my last BFN in June to get all the IVF and donor stuff done. It took awhile but I am finally back in the game :)


----------



## Chris77

sunshine314 said:


> Chris - So exciting you start injections on the 19th too...it will be great to have a buddy going along at the exact same time as me!

Agreed! Sept 19th is also my Mom's birthday and she told me that it has to be good luck! :winkwink:

First time doing IVF...I've done the Follistim though and those are a breeze!


----------



## sunshine314

Good to know...it is my first time doing IVF too. Haven't ever done any shots besides the ovidrel trigger. However, I am no aftraid of needles or shots so I don't think it will be too much of an issue for me (hopefully). I am guessing the emotional/physical part will be tougher then the actual administering of the shots. 

And yes, having the stim start on your moms bday definitely has to be good luck!! It will be nice to have someone to talk to through all this that is on the same schedule as me :)


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hello, 
I'm on day 2 of down-regging and booked in for a Baseline scan next Tue 13th. If ready I start stims then, if not I'll have another week of down-regging and stims will start on 20th so we could be pretty close...
I was so relieved when I finally did the first needle to find that it didn't hurt one bit! So far, so good... 
It will be great having you all going through the same thing at the same time :thumbup: YAY!!!

xx


----------



## JamerC77

Popping my 10 letrozole tabs on the 20th and start injections a couple days later.
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## sunshine314

MumtoOne and Jamer so glad you guys are close by too...we will have to all update each other on our progress and then (hopefully) all share in BFPs!!! 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, had my D&C today it went well, just resting up on the couch now, it is a little sore down there! So my official stim start date is the 19th!!! We will all be on the same schedule! This will be great! Can't wait to start. Looking for lots of bfps on this thread ladies :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello all! I'm starting stimms on the 19th too and im egg sharing! how similar are we sunshine? that's awesome! where are you based if you don't mind me asking!x


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies, had my D&C today it went well, just resting up on the couch now, it is a little sore down there! So my official stim start date is the 19th!!! We will all be on the same schedule! This will be great! Can't wait to start. Looking for lots of bfps on this thread ladies :)

Harvest - glad D&C went well. Rest well so u're ready to go on 19th!

Looks like there'll be quite a few of us - here's hoping we'll all be bump buddies too...!

Bring it on! X


----------



## Harvest2009

MumToOneTTC said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, had my D&C today it went well, just resting up on the couch now, it is a little sore down there! So my official stim start date is the 19th!!! We will all be on the same schedule! This will be great! Can't wait to start. Looking for lots of bfps on this thread ladies :)
> 
> Harvest - glad D&C went well. Rest well so u're ready to go on 19th!
> 
> Looks like there'll be quite a few of us - here's hoping we'll all be bump buddies too...!
> 
> Bring it on! XClick to expand...

Thanks mumtoone! excited to start :) you are so right I need to rest up, I overdid it this morning and am now back on the couch. That surgery can really take it out of you! Definitely hope we are bump buddies soon :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Bring it on indeed! I wish it was tommorrow I was starting! oh well 1 week to go!xx


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies! How is everyone today? Just a question for you all, are you planning on taking time off work during the EC and ET? Just curious :)


----------



## schoolteacher

I want to but don't know if can really becasue of my job-I feel bad if the kids have to have a supply and it costs the school a lot for supply as well. I'm debating getting my doctor to sign me off as I know that the ivf is more important than work!! I need to ask my clinic what they recommend, it makes it harder to decide as there is so much conflicting info. Some people just take one day, some 2 days , some none, some take the full 2 weeks off! Which is best who knows?! so confusing. 
x


----------



## sunshine314

So much going on since I last logged on :)

Harvest - Glad the D&C went well and SO AWESOME that you are going to be stim starting with all of us!! So funny that we have followed each other on all these boards and will now be going through this together!

schoolteacher - How awesome that you are going to be a shared donor as well! I am based in the states out of south Florida. It was a LONG process to become a shared donor but I think (hope) it will all be worth it in the end. I just hope I produce enough follicles and eggs for both me and my recipient...I think that is my biggest fear not producing enough. How has it all gone for you? Where are you from? It will be so great for both of us to talk about our experiences with it. Still can't believe I found a shared donor who is stimming the same day as me!

As far as taking off days, I am taking one day off for the egg retrieval and probably a couple days off for the ET. We will see how it goes when I get to that point though :)


one more week ladies! Then it is the beginning of our BFPs!!!


----------



## crystal443

I start stimming on or around the 22nd, we're doing a short cycle:happydance:


----------



## schoolteacher

sunshine314 said:


> schoolteacher - How awesome that you are going to be a shared donor as well! I am based in the states out of south Florida. It was a LONG process to become a shared donor but I think (hope) it will all be worth it in the end. I just hope I produce enough follicles and eggs for both me and my recipient...I think that is my biggest fear not producing enough. How has it all gone for you? Where are you from? It will be so great for both of us to talk about our experiences with it. Still can't believe I found a shared donor who is stimming the same day as me!

hello! I know it's so cool to find an egg sharer and starting same day too:happydance:

Once we decided to egg share and had all the blood tests back, the clinic matched us really quickly! Our first appt for egg sharing was in July and starting next week as you know, so pretty quick!!
We had been tttc for 2 and a half years though......
They put me on bcp these last couple of weeks so I can get in sync with the recipients cycle. I had to ring to day to see if my recipient lady period has arrived but couldn't get through!!! I stopped taking bcp today anyway so will get AF soon. I'm a little confused though as I think it will take a few days for my AF to come after bcp so don't know what cycle day that will make me on 19th? maybe it doesn't mater?
How is it working for you?
On the 19th (as long as my lady has had AF) I will have scan and been shown how to do the injections and start my first stimm injection on that day.

xxxx


----------



## sunshine314

I did blood testing and psych testing and got a physical after I was matched (I was only in the donor pool one day before someone picked me...pretty cool!). It took awhile to do all that to make sure we were still compatible. That was in late July and I am starting now...at times it seemed like it was a LONG process (my original stim start date was August 8th) but I think (hope) it will all be worth it in the end. I love the fact that we are helping out another couple and it is a really nice perk to have it all pretty much paid for. 

I am taking my last BCP this Thursday (the 15th) the clinic said I may or may not get my period by next monday but that it doesn't matter either way, that my body will be down regged.


----------



## Harvest2009

I am taking my last bcp on the 15th too and can't wait! I hate being on those things! Hope time is flying for everyone only 7 more days till the 19th :)


----------



## schoolteacher

I hated being on them too! seems so wrong!x


----------



## nicijones

Hi there lovely ladies,

I am starting my first IVF cycle on the 23rd September and the success stories that i have read on here are amazing and have had me smiling all night long!!! :happydance:

This site is soooooo good and am so glad that i have found it and have lots of support from everyone on here!!

Heres to our BFP's ladies!!! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi nici and welcome!
I agree this site has really helped me in the last few months it's so good to chat and sahre worries! how long you been ttc? 
GL!

How is everyone else?

AFM-I cried this afternoon on the way home, it's just all getting too much these last couple of days. It has taken me 2 days to get to speak to the person I needed at the clinic and when I did they said we might have to change my start day on monday as they didn't think my reciepient lady hadn't gotten her period yet. I just felt so upset, like we are not as important as the other lady because we are just the donor!!!

Anways I couldn't ring again so got my DH to ring again and explain I was upset as I was told to stop the pill on monday which I did as they said I have to be off the pill 7 days beofre starting. DH pointed out that I would be off the pill for 7 days by then and they were like oh ok then, stick with monday! (the lady will have had AF by then so it's fine!)
FFS!!! why did she mention it in the first place if it didn't really matter! I was so upset all afternoon and it is really hard to teach a lesson when you just want to go home an cry! I know that without the egg share scheme we wouldn't be able to have ivf but I still hate and get upset by having to get inline with someone elses schedule........


----------



## sunshine314

That's funny that they told you that you had to be off the pill for 7 days. They want us to stim start 4-8 days after stopping the pill. 

And why isn't your recipient on BCP too? She should have been on them so they can regulate her as well. That is what they did with my recepient. We are both stopping the BCP (supposedly) at the same time so my stim start date is set for sure. 

Hopefully this will all pass and you will start your stims on Monday :) But ya, this donor process can be a real pain in the a**...I have had my fair share of frustrations with the clinic not communicating with me and not realizing I have a million and one questions. Just hang in there...I hope it will all work out.


----------



## nicijones

Hi there GL,

We have been ttc for 2 years now. We were on Clomid for 6 months and then we had a big hoo ha over whether we were getting funded treatment or whether we had to pay as OH has a son. Turned out we werent eligible for funded treatment so got the money together and off we go!!!

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Same nici we couldn't be funded either!x


----------



## nicijones

schoolteacher said:


> Same nici we couldn't be funded either!x

Is this your first IVF cycle hun??
xx


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, had my IVF orientation today and took the last bcp. Only a few more days still the fun begins! Can't wait :)


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Good luck Harvest. And everyone else too of course!
Sorry been away for a while but lots happening here...
Had my baseline scan on Tues after just 8 days down-regging and found I was ready to start stimming after all  yay! I was so surprised abd felt sure I would be sent away for another week. So started stims on Wed 14th and pleased to report so far so good! 
Roll on Monday when you'll all be starting too.
Have a good weekend everyone.
Nikki xx


----------



## schoolteacher

nicijones said:


> schoolteacher said:
> 
> 
> Same nici we couldn't be funded either!x
> 
> Is this your first IVF cycle hun??
> xxClick to expand...

yeah the first and we are gonna have icsi due to sperm issues. I also have pcos. I don't have any children but dh has 3 children (well they are 19, 22 and 24!). 
x

Mum2one-yay for stimming and no more dr that's excellent news!x

How is everyone else?x


----------



## shaylaf

Hi ladies!

I'd love to join your thread! I'm starting stims tomorrow (Sept 18th)! This is my second round of IVF ~ we found out in June that our first try didn't work, so we spent the summer relaxing and trying to take our mind off of the stress of it all. We're so excited to start again!

Let's hope that we all have good news to report very soon! :) Good luck to everyone stimming for the first time! Last time, I was on Puregon and I didn't have any side effects, other than a few headaches. This time, I'm on Menopur. Anyone else?


----------



## Chris77

Hi, I start stims tomorrow! I'm on Follistim and Menopur. Then Ganirelix so I don't O before they want me too, Ovidrel to start O and then Progesterone and Medrol after the embryo transfer. The Medrol is a steroid so my body doesn't reject the embryos.


----------



## Harvest2009

Good luck to all you ladies that are starting tomorrow! I start tomorrow too :) Gonal F, Repronex, the cetrotide to prevent premature ovulation. Then ovidrel to trigger and prometrium, estrace, and baby aspirin in the TWW! Can't wait to start!!!


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hi lovely ladies
Just checking in to say GL to those starting stims today.
Nothing to worry about - I (touch wood) have been totally fine so far.
Thought I would be she-devil by now LOL! Today is my 6th day of stims so tmrw morning I have my first scan - fingers crossed all is as it should be in there.
BTW I'm on 300iu Gonal-F pen ATM, hope that doesn't have to be upped.
Masses of PMA and babydust to you all xx


----------



## Harvest2009

MumToOneTTC said:


> Hi lovely ladies
> Just checking in to say GL to those starting stims today.
> Nothing to worry about - I (touch wood) have been totally fine so far.
> Thought I would be she-devil by now LOL! Today is my 6th day of stims so tmrw morning I have my first scan - fingers crossed all is as it should be in there.
> BTW I'm on 300iu Gonal-F pen ATM, hope that doesn't have to be upped.
> Masses of PMA and babydust to you all xx

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Mumto1, hope it all goes according to plan for you. 
Just had my first scan this morning, everything is suppressed so as long as the blood work is OK first injections are tonight :happydance:


----------



## sunshine314

Happy Stim Start Day ladies :) I had my scan this morning and I find out in an hour about my blood work to make sure I can start stimming tonight :)

I am on Menopur and Follistim to start!


----------



## Harvest2009

How did the injections go ladies? My gonal F pen was a bit of a mess, when I took it out after the 10 seconds there was still some liquid coming out so I jabbed it back in in a big panic. I am sure I will have a huge bruise tomorrow. Oh well lots more days to practice! Take care ladies :)


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Harvest2009 said:


> How did the injections go ladies? My gonal F pen was a bit of a mess, when I took it out after the 10 seconds there was still some liquid coming out so I jabbed it back in in a big panic. I am sure I will have a huge bruise tomorrow. Oh well lots more days to practice! Take care ladies :)

LOL Harvest, jabbing your poor tummy again!! I'm sure it doesn't matter too much. Just as long as you're pressing down on it hard enough still for the ten seconds I'm sure u're doing it right.
Doesnt hurt though does it? I was sooooo relieved the needles don't hurt 
Another couple of goes and you'll be a pro!
Off for my scan soon so fingers xed... 

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Ok, so just had my first scan during stims. Looking good so no change to my dosage which I'm pleased about as so far have been feeling fine on it.
I've no idea whether I'll get more follicles growing over the next week or whether what's there today is it as that question had only just occurred to me! Anyway, have 5 follicles on the right and "a similar number on the left" - I lost count as she was measuring them but she seemed to think this was fine and before scanning me said anything between 6-12 is good. Needed at least 3 to continue with treatment so it all looks like I'm on track for now .
Next scan Friday morning...

Another thing I forgot to mention in my earlier post was that I had some spotting, like a brown discharge that then became more mucousy from day 2-5 of stims. Nurse said this is normal so don't worry if any of you experience this too.

Looking forward to hearing how u're all getting on. X


----------



## Chris77

Injections didn't go too badly. Follistim was a breeze but I think we mixed a little less than the 1cc's of diluent with the Menopur but other than that I thing it went pretty okay.


----------



## schoolteacher

hello all! i had my first injection last night of 150iu Gonal F. It went fine, and didnt hurt-I got DH to do it! I don't have a pen, I had to add the solution to a bottle and mix. then draw 150iu from the bottle into syringe with needle and then inject that. simpler than it sounds and actually from what you have said the pen sounds harder as Dh whipped it in and out and didnt have to wait ten secs or anything! next scan on friday! didnt learn anything at scan yesterday as they only said it was 'fine'. I will defo ask for figures next time!xxx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Great news ladies. It's all go go go  !!

Another very important thing to remember is that it's not the quantity of follicles/ eggs but the quality that really matters xx


----------



## Chris77

I'm trying so hard to eat right for the next 2 weeks so my eggs are healthy. I haven't had my Dunkin Donuts Iced Coffee in 3 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## sunshine314

haha Harvest your poor tummy :) 

My injections went OK. Still a little nerveracking to mix it all up and insert it myself. I am sure after a few days it will be routine (at least I hope it is!). 

MumtoOne...so glad your first scan went good! I have my first scan on Thursday. 

Chris...I am taking hte same meds as you are. And I am definitely with you on the trying to eat right. My doctor told me to lay off the sodium that it will make me extremely bloated while on the meds (anyone heard of this)? He also told me to eat lots of healthy protein that it will help egg quality. So I am trying my darndist to just eat lots of fruits, veggies and protien. And of course stay away from caffine and alcohol. Let's hope it helps.


----------



## Harvest2009

Glad your scan went well mumtoone :) 
glad your injections went well ladies :) 
School teacher, I have an injection that you have to mix also (repronex) and the pen is definately less of a pain to prepare (just have to put on the needle, dial the knob, and inject) Don't know what my problem was last night, DH was out of town so I was a little extra nervous. He is back now though :) 
Anyone else have a sore tummy where the needles went in? this happened last time I did injections for IUI too :( Oh well soon it will all be so worth it!


----------



## schoolteacher

No harvest by tummy is fine, though I have only had one injection so far!
I too am really trying to eat well as my diet isn't alswys very good (too much fat and sugar!) what other things are people trying to eat other than protein, fruit and veg? I have read that we need b1 and b6 to help thicken lining which is brown rice, egg yolks, nuts, pulses and seeds. So last night I did an big healthy internet food shop and it has just been delivered! now I just need some recipes that include lentils or beans in them!xx


----------



## Chris77

Ugh. I'm such an idiot!

Monday night I was supposed to take Follistim and Menopur. But after that I was supposed to split it....Foll in the AM and Menopur in the PM. I took BOTH in the PM again! :dohh: So, this morning I took the Follistim. I hope this won't mess things up now. :cry: 

I'll email my doctor this morning.


----------



## Chris77

^^ I spoke with my doctor this morning. It was fine I did that....all is good!

PHEW!!!


----------



## sunshine314

I am supposed to take Menopur in the AM and Folistim in the PM. I think I am doing it all right, but I am so nervous I am getting it all wrong. I can't wait for my first scan tomorrow to see if it is all working ok.


----------



## shaylaf

Glad everyone seems to be doing fine so far! 

We had our first scan this morning and everything looks fine so far. I only have one ovary, so my clinic put me on an experimental growth hormone to see if I can produce more/better quality eggs. Last cycle, they were only able to retrieve 3 eggs, so I'm hoping that this cycle yields more than that! I'm on Menopur 2x a day.

Injections haven't been bad. Only one little bruise and a few poke marks. One thing I've noticed this cycle ~ my needles seem to sting and/or bleed a little more when we do the a.m shots than the p.m shots. Anyone else notice this? I usually have to get dh out of bed in the morning to come do them, so perhaps he's still half asleep when he jabs me with the needles? lol!

Haven't had any weird hormonal symptoms yet, so that's good!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, glad the injections are still going well! 
GL with your scan tomorrow sunshine!
Glad your scan went well shaylaf, FX for 3+ follies for you :)
Glad everything is still ok for you after the mix up chris :)
AFM injections went really well last night. Helped having DH home. I woke up in the middle of the night with terrible cramps in my calves, anyone else had this? not sure if it is a side effect of gonal F or not?
Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Chris77

sunshine314 said:


> I am supposed to take Menopur in the AM and Folistim in the PM. I think I am doing it all right, but I am so nervous I am getting it all wrong. I can't wait for my first scan tomorrow to see if it is all working ok.

Me too!! I don't even feel anything in my ovaries really..a few twinges but that's it, so I'm so scared of going for my scan tomorrow and having only 2 or 3 follicles!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone! 
Chris-glad the doc said it was all ok!x
Sunshine-good luck for scan tommorrow, sure it will be positive news!
harvest-I'm only on day 3 of gonal F but no side effects yet-well have felt a few twinges in tummy and had a headache today! nothing in calves though. 
Shaylaf-FX you get more than 3 this time! I only have one shot in the evening so not sure about the am/pm thing! All I know is that my first jab on my right didnt hurt at all, but my second last night on my left really hurt!! apparently your left side hurts more than right!!! xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Evening all 
This might be TMI but I have bucket loads of EWCM these days!!!!
That's one side effect of the Gonal F!
I don't have a sore tummy at all, just a couple of small bruises and pin pricks.
My nurse said that DR is worse for hormonal moods so prob ok on stims as now on day 8 of stims and been totally fine with it. So pleased, really thought I would be a mess/nightmare to live with!
I guess if anything, I am a bit more emotional/teary than usual. As in I nearly cried at X Factor the other night - LOL ha ha ha! Every now and then I get some minor cramps or aches, and I've started to feel a bit "thicker" round the middle :-(. I expect this will get more acute closer to EC...
As far as diet goes, just eating healthily, plenty of protein as my acupuncturist recommended, fruit and veg of course, 6 brazil nuts a day is supposed to give you enough selenium and vit E (also good for sperm), lots and lots of water, no caffeine, no alcohol, green tea with honey, pre-natal supplement plus omega-3 and co-enzyme q10 both good for egg quality. 
I found a thread on here about supps through IVF - I'll try and find the link and re-post it as was quite helpful...

Second scan on Friday - really hope my follies are growing well .

xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Chris / Sunshine GL for scans tmrw.
Keep us posted xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Any scan news yet ladies? 
Thinking of you xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...tamins-fertility-treatments.html#post12666376

Here's the link to the vitamin/supplement info I found useful... X


----------



## Harvest2009

MumToOneTTC said:


> Evening all
> This might be TMI but I have bucket loads of EWCM these days!!!!
> That's one side effect of the Gonal F!
> I don't have a sore tummy at all, just a couple of small bruises and pin pricks.
> My nurse said that DR is worse for hormonal moods so prob ok on stims as now on day 8 of stims and been totally fine with it. So pleased, really thought I would be a mess/nightmare to live with!
> I guess if anything, I am a bit more emotional/teary than usual. As in I nearly cried at X Factor the other night - LOL ha ha ha! Every now and then I get some minor cramps or aches, and I've started to feel a bit "thicker" round the middle :-(. I expect this will get more acute closer to EC...
> As far as diet goes, just eating healthily, plenty of protein as my acupuncturist recommended, fruit and veg of course, 6 brazil nuts a day is supposed to give you enough selenium and vit E (also good for sperm), lots and lots of water, no caffeine, no alcohol, green tea with honey, pre-natal supplement plus omega-3 and co-enzyme q10 both good for egg quality.
> I found a thread on here about supps through IVF - I'll try and find the link and re-post it as was quite helpful...
> 
> Second scan on Friday - really hope my follies are growing well .
> 
> xx

LOL I was teary during the xfactor last night too!! Silly meds :)


----------



## Chris77

Scan this morn...I don't have a ton of follies...I think only about 2 (at least that he measured) but today is only my 4th day stims. He said this is why we scan you early so we still have time to increase meds, etc. 

u/s and b/w again tomorrow.


----------



## Harvest2009

Today I definately feel different. Ovaries feel really twingy and my abdomen is bloated to the point where I can't suck it in. Definitely have the comfy pants on today!

How did the scan go Chris?


----------



## Harvest2009

Chris77 said:


> Scan this morn...I don't have a ton of follies...I think only about 2 (at least that he measured) but today is only my 4th day stims. He said this is why we scan you early so we still have time to increase meds, etc.
> 
> u/s and b/w again tomorrow.

Oops I posted before reading this. Don't worry about only having 2 there is still lots of time, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

Chris - I am the exact same as you! And my doctor says the same thing about scanning early. :) 

I only had 2 or 3 small follicles but they said I shouldn't expect many yet since I only started stimming Monday night. They also said that they are looking more at my blood work numbers than they are at the ultrasound right now (I get my blood work back later today). 

When they get the blood work in and compare with results with the US they will tell me whether I stay on the same meds or need to increase. I will update again later today once I hear from the doctor :)

Haven't felt many side effects yet so maybe it will stay that way!

Mum2One-thanks for the information! I am trying to eat lots of protein, fruits, veggies and trying to stay away from sodium and hydrate myself :) I think you are a little ahead of the rest of us so I am excited for your next few steps since you are leading the way! 

Shaylaf - Good luck with this cycle...I hope you get a ton of follies!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!

Hey harvest I started stimms monday and I'm definately feeling my ovaries now. It's a dull ache at the mo, with a few stonger twinges now and again! when did you start? (sorry if you have already said!)

How is everyone else? chris when is next u/s?x


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hi fellow stimmers! 
Good to hear how you all are. 
Chris/Sunshine, have everything xed that by the next scan there'll be lots more follicles developing. You did have much earlier scans than me so I'm sure that's why.
I am a little way ahead of you guys for now - I joined the thread because I was sure I would be told to DR for another week which would have meant starting stims on 21st but evidently just 8 days of DR was enough. 
How long are you all stimming for though? It looks like less than me (14 days) as some of you are having EC and ET at similar time to me...?
Talking of feeling ovaries - I am really starting to notice aches and twinges just walking around. Not ideal when I have to frog-march my little boy the 3 quarters of a mile to school and back every day :-/ !!!
Anyway, second scan tomorrow so will update then. 
Remember : Quality not Quantity  xx


----------



## shaylaf

Hi girls!

Chris and sunshine, I had 3 or 4 follicles at my first scan, but when I went in today for scan#2, they saw "5 to 8", and they were growing nicely! So there's definitely time for them to adjust meds if needed. :)

Harvest, I broke out the comfy pants too! Haha! My tummy hasn't bruised as much this time around, but it's quite tender in certain places, and I'm more bloated than usual! I can't seem to drink enough water during the day ~ always thirsty!

MumtoOne, thanks for the link! :)

Schoolteacher, I've noticed that I can "feel" my ovaries at certain times too. I described it to dh as almost a feeling of someone pushing into my sides with their thumbs. Not painful, just...noticeable! By the way, what grade do you teach? I teach 4th grade. :)

So far, so good for me! We have scans Sun, Mon and Tues am, then retrieval day is next Thursday! This cycle is going so quickly! 

What are all of your plans re: time off work? I'm planning on taking the week after the transfer to take it easy and relax. Give the little embies time to snuggle in. ;)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi mumto1ttc! I think I will be stimming for 12 days in all as ec is hopefully next thurs/fri! I can feel the twinges most when walking too, so I wouldn't want to walk that far!

Hi Shaylaf! That description you said to DH is exactly right!
I teach year 3 and year 4 so they are 7 and 8 yrs old! What grade would that be? As a teacher how are you managing to get that week off after transfer? I would really just like to say can I have a few days off please but I'm worried because that week their are 2 parents evenings and I really don't want to have to move them! I don't know what to do...x

AFM_scan today went well, plenty of follciles on each side (this was expected as I have PCOS), the largest was 14mm. Lining 8.8mm. Drug dosage to stay the same but have also been given cetrocide to stop me ovulating early. So thats two injections a day now, one in morning, one in evening. x


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies,

I had my 2nd scan today....this is the 5th day of stimming. Follies are all small (don't know the number), estrogen level is ok. I'm on 300 Follistim and 2 Menopur.

I have an estimated retrieval date of 9/30 but not confident that day will hold....unless my follies do some serious growing in the next few days!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, had my first scan this morning and after 4 days of stimming I have 6 follies. The biggest one is 8mm. Dr was hoping to see more by now but I guess there is still time. I think my dose will stay the same (75 gonal F and 75 repronex) and I start cetrotide on Sunday. I am really hoping for more follies by my next scan on Monday, FX!!! The good news is that the bloating and twinges seem to be gone today so that is kinda nice. Have a good Friday ladies :)


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, I just spoke with my doctor and he said that I actually have about 10 follies! But they're all too small at this point. (Only on day 5 of stims)


----------



## Harvest2009

Chris77 said:


> Ladies, I just spoke with my doctor and he said that I actually have about 10 follies! But they're all too small at this point. (Only on day 5 of stims)

great news! I am sure they will all be ready in time for ER!!


----------



## schoolteacher

hey Chris and Harvest! I'm sure all of your follies will grow and grow and bingo they will be ready when the time comes!x


----------



## Chris77

I just hope that I have more follies or that at least all 10 will be mature so my cycle doesn't get cancelled. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Clinic called...on same dose of medicine....300 Follistim and 2 Menopur. I thought it would increase since there's only 10 follies and they're small. :shrug: But, I'm not a doctor....and thank God for that as I'd kill everyone! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Harvest2009

Chris77 said:


> I just hope that I have more follies or that at least all 10 will be mature so my cycle doesn't get cancelled. :dohh:

I am worrying about the same thing! The minimum number of follies I need is 5 to go ahead. I really hope the 6 that i have will grow and there will be more! FX for us Chris!!! Just have to keep telling myself that I totally trust my Dr, he is great and I know that too few follies is better that cancelling due to OHSS. Even though it would be totally crushing to have to cancel...


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Just catching up with you all.
So Chris / Schoolteacher it looks like yr ER is just a day or two after mine - yay! Fingers xed it all goes smoothly and there's plenty of time for all those follies to grow nice and big.
AFM - I had my second scan today - Day 10 of stims. All looking good. Now have 12 follies which are on track to being the right size for ER on Wed... Eeek! My clinic aim for 6-12 follies and 3 minimum to continue treatment so I guess I'm doing well. Phew! Also my womb is measuring 9mm and they said it should be 8-9mm ideally so again doing well there. Phew Phew!!
Next scan is Monday and get my trigger shot to bring home with me.
I'm booked in for ER at 8am on Wed and have to be at the hospital by 7am with DH ready to do his bit too ;-) hee hee!!
I have to say today I am, for the first time, feeling absolutely shattered so I'm off to bed very soon! And yes Shalaf, I am sooooo thirsty too, all day! 
Keep downing the water everyone - V important xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Harvest - as long as you get good quality eggs that's the main thing.
Of course, always nice to have more to "play" with but it only takes one to make that dream cone true xx


----------



## Harvest2009

Good news ladies, Dr just upped my meds to 150 gonal F and 75 repronex, there is hope for those follies yet! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hope you all have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Chris77

Great news hun!!


----------



## sunshine314

Great news for all you ladies...unfortunately, I have bad news on my end. My cycle already got canceled :( Warning: This is a long post. 

At day 4 I only had 5 (not even measurable) follies and my E2 level was only 30 (they want it to be at least 100). The doctor gave me the option of continuing on a higher dosage but said there was probably a 50% chance that the cycle would get canceled anyways or that since I started off so slow that my quality (and quantity) of eggs might not be so great. He told my recipient (I am a shared donor) that she won't be getting eggs this time, because either way I wouldn't have eggs to share. So, after looking at Dr. Google and seeing that my E2 levels were extremely low compared to others, I decided to stop the cycle. There were some success stories out there but I don't want to take the chance and spend the money if my doctor isn't feeling confident. 

I was a complete wreck Thursday night and Friday but DH and I talked to my doctor for awhile again yesterday (Friday). He said since my E2 level was so low (and since I got a VERY heavy period on Wednesday/Thursday) that I can go on BC right now for three weeks then start up again in mid-October. He was SO positive and said he was being conservative with my meds since I am younger and he thought I would respond better (I was on 75 menopur and 75 folistim)...and he didn't want to risk hyperstimulation. He will put me on a much higher dose at the get go next time so I can start off better. He said they will have to watch closely for hyperstimulation but he is willing to take the risk if I am. I definitely am.

As far as the donor aspect...it was a long road to do all the tests and get matched up. She is out (money wise) for the meds that i used and my two doctors appts but that is it (no additional costs to this point)...so I am thinking she will opt to try one more round with me since if she goes with someone else it will be another 2 to 3 months before getting all the clearances. I find out next week if she is sticking with me or if we are on our own next time. 

Phew, so that is my story. I am definitely going to be keeping up with you girls. I hope you all get your BFPs!!!


----------



## shaylaf

sunshine, I'm sorry about your news! :( It's so frustrating when you finally get a little momentum going, and then you turn the corner and yet another brick wall stands in the way! The great news is that you don't have long to wait to try again! Mid-October will be here in no time! And really, the clinic specialists know best, and I'm certain that it would have been worse to try to make it all the way to retrieval, and THEN find out that it would have to be cancelled. Have a glass of wine and relax in the meantime. We'll all be cheering you on when it's your turn! 

MumtoOne, yay to 12 follies and great lining! ER will be here in no time! It's weird to say that it's "next week" already! Wow!

Harvest ~ great news about your meds being upped! Hopefully you'll see some changes at your next scan!

Chris, 10 follies is great! Still plenty of time for growth! Is ER the 30th?

schoolteacher, 4th graders are 9/10, so a little bit older than yours. My clinic gives a 2-week dr.'s note for the procedure, so I can take up to that amount of time if I want (but prepping lessons for 2 weeks is a nightmare, so I'm going to stick with one week for now! Haha!) Have you looked into seeing if your contract covers such leaves? I also told my administration about my situation ~ they've been more sensitive about my mornings off for trips to the clinic (2 hours away from my house!) I understand your situation about parents nights though ~ it's a lot of work to reschedule them. Ours aren't until late November.

Hope everyone's having a great weekend! Scan #3 for me tomorrow :)


----------



## Chris77

shaylaf said:


> Chris, 10 follies is great! Still plenty of time for growth! Is ER the 30th?
> 
> .
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend! Scan #3 for me tomorrow :)

ER is approximately the 30th....so I'm assuming then we could go to Oct 1st or 2nd.


----------



## Chris77

Sunshine, I'm so sorry your cancel got cancelled. :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

sunshine314 said:


> Great news for all you ladies...unfortunately, I have bad news on my end. My cycle already got canceled :( Warning: This is a long post.
> 
> At day 4 I only had 5 (not even measurable) follies and my E2 level was only 30 (they want it to be at least 100). The doctor gave me the option of continuing on a higher dosage but said there was probably a 50% chance that the cycle would get canceled anyways or that since I started off so slow that my quality (and quantity) of eggs might not be so great. He told my recipient (I am a shared donor) that she won't be getting eggs this time, because either way I wouldn't have eggs to share. So, after looking at Dr. Google and seeing that my E2 levels were extremely low compared to others, I decided to stop the cycle. There were some success stories out there but I don't want to take the chance and spend the money if my doctor isn't feeling confident.
> 
> I was a complete wreck Thursday night and Friday but DH and I talked to my doctor for awhile again yesterday (Friday). He said since my E2 level was so low (and since I got a VERY heavy period on Wednesday/Thursday) that I can go on BC right now for three weeks then start up again in mid-October. He was SO positive and said he was being conservative with my meds since I am younger and he thought I would respond better (I was on 75 menopur and 75 folistim)...and he didn't want to risk hyperstimulation. He will put me on a much higher dose at the get go next time so I can start off better. He said they will have to watch closely for hyperstimulation but he is willing to take the risk if I am. I definitely am.
> 
> As far as the donor aspect...it was a long road to do all the tests and get matched up. She is out (money wise) for the meds that i used and my two doctors appts but that is it (no additional costs to this point)...so I am thinking she will opt to try one more round with me since if she goes with someone else it will be another 2 to 3 months before getting all the clearances. I find out next week if she is sticking with me or if we are on our own next time.
> 
> Phew, so that is my story. I am definitely going to be keeping up with you girls. I hope you all get your BFPs!!!

Sunshine! I am so sorry to hear your news. ALl that waiting to start and now more waiting. You must be so frustrated, I know I would be. Sounds like the timing is just not quite right but when it is I know you will get that BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Sunshine I'm so gutted for you. Sending you big hugs and can't wait to see you back on the IVF train very soon. We'll all be rooting for you xx
I guess it's not all bad in that you can start again so soon but I know how frustrating it must be for you. Take care and try to relax for a couple of weeks xx


----------



## schoolteacher

sunshine so sorry to hear your news, I would have been so upset! I really hope the egg recipient decides to stay with you. it sounds like you should have gone on a higher dose to start with but hindsight is no good is it? at least next time the higher dose should do the trick! xx

shaylaf-yeah I'm really worried about telling our (new!) headteacher that I can't make parents evening.....

good luck with your scan tommorrow, can't wait to hear how it goes!!!

mumtoone, harvest and chris-how ru? hope you are all having a nice weekend!
chris-I think my ec will be on the 30th too.x


----------



## Harvest2009

schoolteacher said:


> sunshine so sorry to hear your news, I would have been so upset! I really hope the egg recipient decides to stay with you. it sounds like you should have gone on a higher dose to start with but hindsight is no good is it? at least next time the higher dose should do the trick! xx
> 
> shaylaf-yeah I'm really worried about telling our (new!) headteacher that I can't make parents evening.....
> 
> good luck with your scan tommorrow, can't wait to hear how it goes!!!
> 
> mumtoone, harvest and chris-how ru? hope you are all having a nice weekend!
> chris-I think my ec will be on the 30th too.x

Doing well here, super tired from the stimms though. They upped my meds on Friday and I have been exhausted ever since. Next scan tomorrow, hoping for EC on the 30th or the 1st! How is everyone else?


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks for all the sweet words ladies :) You all are the best!

Good luck to all of you this week, it sounds like all your ER are coming up so soon! 

I am definitely in better spirits today then last Thursday/Friday...I get to start again three weeks from today (hopefully, if all goes according to plan). I will keep yall updated on whether or not the donor decides to stay with me or not.


----------



## Chris77

Had my scan today. The tech did it this time and said there were only 7? :shrug: 1 was at 16, 1 was at 13 and the rest were all small BUT growing. This is my 8th full day on stims. I don't know what to think really, but I do know that I'm feeling all doom and gloom. :cry:

I guess I'll know more when they call this afternoon with instructions.


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hi sunshine - yes please do keep us updated when you start and if your donor sticks with you - fingers xed for you :hugs:

Harvest - how did your scan go today?

Schoolteacher - my w/e was ok but I wasn't feeling that great Fri/Sat - sooooo incredibly thirsty and really tired. Then I got headachy too - can't have been dehydration as I literally couldn't have drunk any more water but then someone told me if I was drinking that much it could be lack of salts and sugar giving me a headache as the water was diluting too much! Honestly, you can't win can you?! Thankfully all fine Sun and today, just feeling full around the middle :winkwink:

I had my third and last scan today. All looking great. I have even more follies growing since Friday - 9 on the left but 3 are still small so may not be mature enough to have a good egg in, and 7 on the right. So ER going ahead on Wed 28th at 8am. I've got my Ovitrelle shot in the fridge - the last one YAY! Got to do that at 8.30pm tonight, then a day off from needles tomorrow... although I say that but in fact I have an acupuncture appt in the morning LOL :dohh: :haha:

So with all this egg retrieval going on this week , we need lots of PMA please ladies :thumbup:

Hope you all had good weekends and your Monday has been kind to you!

xx


----------



## Chris77

Sunshine I hope your donor stays with you hun. :hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hi Chris - sorry you're feeling down. Try and stay positive. 7 is better than none at all... although it is odd they told you 10 last time?! I think mine were about that size after 8 days of stims so it sounds like you're headed in the right direction. I stimmed for 12 days and in the last few days they seem to have grown loads. Have they said that you may have to stim for longer? Keep your fluids up, I'm sure it will all be OK xx


----------



## Chris77

MumToOne, GL with EC Wednesday!!


----------



## Chris77

The doctor told me "about 10" on Friday and the tech said "7". I'm going more with the Dr. though


----------



## sunshine314

Good luck mumtoone on your retrieval on Wednesday :) I am sure it will go great...those are some great numbers.

Chris - I would definitely listen more to the doctor then the nurse. Even if it is 7, all that matters is that they are good quality...it only takes one good one :)


----------



## Chris77

Response from Dr. K

_So so &#8211; looks like one lead follicle and 2 others

I&#8217;m waiting on the hormone levels and then I was going to call you

I have a patient now &#8211; what&#8217;s the best # to reach you in about 45min? are you free to talk then
_

So not looking good at all. :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Not good news. I&#8217;m not responding the way most 33 year old&#8217;s do to the doses of medication (of which I am on the highest doses) which means that I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve (which means my supply of remaining eggs isn&#8217;t that good). So, not only does that mean I&#8217;ll never get pregnant on my own, but it makes the IVF process more difficult.

This IVF will most likely be cancelled. He wants to see me 1 more time for a scan tomorrow because my estrogen rose from 125 to 666 which makes him think I may have more eggs. Right now I only have 3 and that&#8217;s the minimum number he&#8217;ll retrieve. Since money is an issue and this is our only chance, he&#8217;s leaning towards canceling and putting me on a more aggressive protocol especially for women with diminished ovarian reserve.

So, we did find the reason for my infertility&#8230;.diminished ovarian reserve. We&#8217;ll try 1 more time&#8230;.if we still get the same result (3 eggs) we&#8217;ll either forge ahead and hope that the 3 eggs will be enough (ideally they like to see 15-20 and I&#8217;ll most likely never get that) or we&#8217;ll just cancel IVF together and live our lives childless. We&#8217;ll take the money we set aside for IVF and go to England next year in style!

So, I'll never have children on my own and from what I'm reading my chances at IVF are much more reduced too. :cry: :cry: I&#8217;m so so devastated. I&#8217;ve been crying all day&#8230;.like hysterical crying. Not what I had ever expected. :cry: 

I don't know how I'm going to get through this. :cry: :cry: I've been crying hysterically since I got back from lunch and now my co-worker's know because I was so friggin upset. :cry: :cry:

From what I'm reading your chances at IVF with a diminished ovarian reserve aren't all that great. :cry: :cry:


----------



## schoolteacher

hey Chris, i replies to you ont he ivf aug/sept/oct thread but jusgt to let you know again that I'm so so sorry about your situation. FX for you that something can be done tommorrow!

Sunshine-glad to see you with lots of PMA and 3 weeks, thats great news! obviously still rubbish that you had to cancel, but I would have felt worse (as im sure you would) if you had had to wait months and months for another try. I hope the 3 weeks go quickly!x


----------



## schoolteacher

Harvest-I'm hoping for ec on the 30th too! will find out tommorrow! yay for ec buddies!

Mum2one-Yay for wednesday ec! I know what you mean about headaches! I too have been drinking loads so it isnt dehydration. Could be lack of salt and sugar like you say! Im having to pee 10 times just at work im drinking so much! 2-3 litres which is a lot for me as before all this I would go the whole day with one glass of water! x

AFM-very achey now and constant pain/ache in both ovarys, thr right side is where which is where I had the biggest follies at last scan. 3rd scan tommorrow! :)
x


----------



## shaylaf

Chris, I'm soo sad for you that you're feeling so down! :( I don't know much about diminished ovarian reserve, but I don't have very many follicles either and my clinic doesn't seem that concerned. About 7 or 8 of mine have grown to an acceptable size, and they seem content with those results. That being said, they knew from my last IVF cycle that I didn't end up with many mature follicles (only 3) so this cycle, they upped my meds and put me on a growth hormone, which seems to have helped a bit.

It seems like you had a lot of little follicles that just didn't mature in response to the meds ~~ perhaps if you (sadly!) do have to scrap this cycle and try again, they'll at least know going into the process that you need special meds to get those little follies to grow. And you never know, maybe you'll go in for your scan tomorrow and they'll see that some have grown since the last scan. My fingers are crossed for you!! :hugs: Keep us posted!

:hi: to everyone else! Good luck on Wednesday MumtoOneTTC! Let us know how it goes! 

We're doing our Ovidrel shot tomorrow night as our EC is Thursday! Hard to believe it's almost here!

Anyone doing ICSI? We did it last time and we're planning on doing it again. It's (of course!) more money, but they recommended it to us as we had so few eggs, and all 3 fertilized, so I think we'll do it again this time. There's no issue with dh, so it's possible that they might fertilize on their own, but it's hard to chance it when you only have a few eggs to work with!

Have a great day ladies! Chris, so bummed about your news! :( Keep us updated on what's going on! We'll be thinking of you!

And sunshine, 3 weeks is no time at all! :) It will be here before you know it!


----------



## schoolteacher

hey shaylaf! how many hours behinh england are you? its funny as you said have a good day but im going to bed soon! 

We are having icsi as dh has v low sperm, and none of the sperm are good! (due to a VR). He is actually having surgical sperm retrieval as we think there is scar tissue stopping the sperm coming out through normal means of getting them out, lol! his last SA there were only 27 sperm!......I hope they find more.......x


----------



## shaylaf

^^^^

Haha! What, isn't everyone on MY time? lol It's currently 6pm here, so I guess, if anything, I should have said "Have a good evening!" Apparently one of my fertility meds' side effects is "complete ignorance of day and/or time". :dohh:

What is the actual time difference ~ 4 hours?


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies!
Mumtoone-good luck on Wednesday with your EC
Shaylaf good luck on Thursday
Sushine hope you are holding up OK with the waiting, any word about the donor yet?
Chris-I have absolutely everything crossed for your scan tomorrow, really hoping that more follies have grown and that you can go ahead. If not the timing is just not right and it will happen, please don't give up yet!
ST-I am in the same boat as you really achy ovaries!
Wow have I been tired!!! Slept pretty much all weekend. Ever since they upped my dose of gonal F I have been a zombie. So at my scan this morning they saw about 8 follies. Have to stimm again tonight and then add the cetrotide tomorrow. My EC will not be on the 30th but probably on the weekend. Next scan is on Thursday.
Hang in there ladies :)


----------



## Harvest2009

shaylaf said:


> Chris, I'm soo sad for you that you're feeling so down! :( I don't know much about diminished ovarian reserve, but I don't have very many follicles either and my clinic doesn't seem that concerned. About 7 or 8 of mine have grown to an acceptable size, and they seem content with those results. That being said, they knew from my last IVF cycle that I didn't end up with many mature follicles (only 3) so this cycle, they upped my meds and put me on a growth hormone, which seems to have helped a bit.
> 
> It seems like you had a lot of little follicles that just didn't mature in response to the meds ~~ perhaps if you (sadly!) do have to scrap this cycle and try again, they'll at least know going into the process that you need special meds to get those little follies to grow. And you never know, maybe you'll go in for your scan tomorrow and they'll see that some have grown since the last scan. My fingers are crossed for you!! :hugs: Keep us posted!
> 
> :hi: to everyone else! Good luck on Wednesday MumtoOneTTC! Let us know how it goes!
> 
> We're doing our Ovidrel shot tomorrow night as our EC is Thursday! Hard to believe it's almost here!
> 
> Anyone doing ICSI? We did it last time and we're planning on doing it again. It's (of course!) more money, but they recommended it to us as we had so few eggs, and all 3 fertilized, so I think we'll do it again this time. There's no issue with dh, so it's possible that they might fertilize on their own, but it's hard to chance it when you only have a few eggs to work with!
> 
> Have a great day ladies! Chris, so bummed about your news! :( Keep us updated on what's going on! We'll be thinking of you!
> 
> And sunshine, 3 weeks is no time at all! :) It will be here before you know it!

Oh yea, I forgot to add, my Dr is doing half regular IVF and half ICSI. They usually do this for unexplained infertility patients at my clinic I think. It is the same price so I'm really hoping that it will increase our odds of it working!


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Ovitrelle shot done - DH did it as I was worried it might sting - didn't feel a thing!!!

Chris, I want to reply properly and will do from PC tmrw as too difficult from iPhone but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and sending you a big hug xx


----------



## sunshine314

Chris77 said:


> Not good news. Im not responding the way most 33 year olds do to the doses of medication (of which I am on the highest doses) which means that I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve (which means my supply of remaining eggs isnt that good). So, not only does that mean Ill never get pregnant on my own, but it makes the IVF process more difficult.
> 
> This IVF will most likely be cancelled. He wants to see me 1 more time for a scan tomorrow because my estrogen rose from 125 to 666 which makes him think I may have more eggs. Right now I only have 3 and thats the minimum number hell retrieve. Since money is an issue and this is our only chance, hes leaning towards canceling and putting me on a more aggressive protocol especially for women with diminished ovarian reserve.
> 
> So, we did find the reason for my infertility.diminished ovarian reserve. Well try 1 more time.if we still get the same result (3 eggs) well either forge ahead and hope that the 3 eggs will be enough (ideally they like to see 15-20 and Ill most likely never get that) or well just cancel IVF together and live our lives childless. Well take the money we set aside for IVF and go to England next year in style!
> 
> So, I'll never have children on my own and from what I'm reading my chances at IVF are much more reduced too. :cry: :cry: Im so so devastated. Ive been crying all day.like hysterical crying. Not what I had ever expected. :cry:
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to get through this. :cry: :cry: I've been crying hysterically since I got back from lunch and now my co-worker's know because I was so friggin upset. :cry: :cry:
> 
> From what I'm reading your chances at IVF with a diminished ovarian reserve aren't all that great. :cry: :cry:

Chris - I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am to hear your news. However, please don't give up yet! Your estrogen levels increased by a whole bunch so maybe your body is just a late responder and your body is now just amping up and getting ready to go. And even if you do just have three...it only takes one. I am praying that your scan goes great today and that in just a few weeks you will get your BFP :) 

Keep us updated. We are thinking of you!


----------



## Chris77

Well good news, bad news and bad news.

Good news is that I have 5 eggs...7 follies. Dr. K is very torn and said my body is making his job very difficult. :rofl: Because we can go ahead with the retrieval. However, since I did produce more eggs, he says that depsite the Diminished Ovarian Reserve, my ovaries are hanging tough, they're fighting. He believes that with a "Flare" protocol a more aggressive treatment that I can absolutely gett more eggs. I said do you think about 9-12 and he said yes.

If money were no object he'd say let's go to retrieval...5 eggs are good and we may even have more hiding. But since it is, he says it's not that great of a cycle and we can do better. I told him that we could probably do another IVF next year. He said, "I absolutely don't want you waiting 6 months." Which led me to believe that whatever IVF's we need to have, better happen within the next 6 months or this baby thing is going to not happen or that our odds will be significantly reduced.

He was uplifted though because he was NOT expecting me to grow more eggs. :nope:

He also mentioned about not wasting this cycle and converting it to IUI which he will give us at a 50% reduction. 

If we decide no on all, IVF #2 will be in November (will have to go bcp's for 2 weeks again after AF) very near Thanksgiving.

So Pete and I have some decisions to make regarding the IUI. I have to still talk to P about the retrieval but I think he'd agree with me in waiting. Unless with the new info, that we only have 6 more good months, he may feel differently. He couldn't come with me because both of his boss' are out today and he had to be at work to open up the shift.

We've talked about cashing in our 401k's which would give us 4 more attempts. So, we need to talk today.
I asked Dr. K for just a bit more info about how many eggs I have and if we could do ICSI...this is his response:

_You have 1 mature and I think between 3-5 that will be mature in one more day

ICSI could increase fertilization but it is rarely 100%. Usually about 66% so if we say get 6 eggs, 5 mature, ICSI 5 (a likely scenario) the most likely outcome is 3 embryos. Of those 3 the expectation is that one may not survive or not be good quality &#8211; so you would have a pretty good chance of having 2 good embryos, of course you could do better, but you could also do worse

If we started with say 10 eggs obviously the odds of finding 2 good embryos increases, and there&#8217;s even a chance for extra frozen embryos for future use

Hope this helps
_

Still haven't had the chance to talk with P yet but it looks like cancelling this cycle is the best thing to do.


----------



## Harvest2009

Wow what a tough decision Chris, I wish you nothing but the best and am thinking of you. I know soon you will get that BFP, hang in there!


----------



## shaylaf

Chris, you have had an emotional few days! What a big decision to make! I definitely feel for you ~~ it's not an easy situation to be dealing with. November is not that far away at all, but it's still tough to have to stop the progress on this cycle and wait even more! 

My Dr. decided today to let me stim an extra day to see if a few more follicles would reach the desired size, so my EC is now on Friday (30th). I guess every person/situation is different, but I was on the flare protocol this time and I have about 7 mature follicles, and my Dr./nurses are like "Yay! Looking good this cycle!" Knowing that I had so few last time, I guess 7-8 looks amazing! Ha ha! I do, of course, only have one ovary, but still! They're still pretty optomistic that we'll do okay. The growth hormone that I've been taking supposedly improves egg quality as well as size, so I'm curious to see how many will actually fertilize.

Anyway, so I'm joining the "EC on the 30th" club! MumtoOne, good luck tomorrow morning!!


----------



## sunshine314

Shalya - That is great about your cycle! So glad it is a good one...hopefully this is your month for a BFP!!

Chris - At least you should be able to try this cycle regardless if you do the IVF right? You can still do an IUI and then do IVF in November. However, you never know...maybe the IUI will work and then not only will you be pregnant but you didn't have to pay for IVF :) You know your body best and your doctors best and I know you will make the right decision! Fingers crossed for you

Good luck to the rest of you ladies this week on the ER! If you don't mind, could you please post how many follies you have and also how many fertilized. This will be a great thread for me to go back to once I can start up again :)

On my end, I still haven't heard from the office about the donor. I will give them till tomorrow and then call. I am kinda now wondering if I should just do it on my own anyways. THat way I get to keep all my embryos and *hopefully* will have some frosties in case the first cycle doesn't work.


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Evening ladies
Mixed emotions here tonight...
EC went well, we have 11 eggies . It was done under general anaesthetic but I know some centres do it under sedation. Felt crampy as soon as I woke up but nothing a paracetamol couldn't cure, and now I'm just feeling tired from the anaesthetic and a bit achy in the ovaries. 
We left the hospital feeling really positive that all had gone well and they said the sperm looked fine. About an hour after getting home I got a call from them saying that actually after cleaning and preparing the sperm, the morphology wasn't as good as they would prefer and they have recommended we go for ICSI instead. 
So a bit of a surprise, a little disappointing and more money to pay out but we must remain positive, they're doing what's best for our chances of success and the end result will be the same. Never simple is it? We all seem to be finding more hurdles.
Anyway, good luck to the "ER on 30th club".
Looking forward to hearing how you all get on. 
I'm getting a call in the morning with a fertilisation update so will be on tender hooks from 10am but will update you as soon as I can.
COME ON EGGIES!!!

xxx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Egg update:

I just got the call... From the 11 eggs, they managed to inject 7, and overnight 5 of these have fertilised and are at one cell division this morning. If all continues well, we are booked in for embryo transfer on Sat at 9.30am. Keep up the positive thinking please! X


----------



## sunshine314

Great news Mum to One!!!! I know it was unexpected that you had to do ISCI instead of IVF but if it will better your chances of success then that is the way to go :) 

Can't wait to hear more updates on our your little embies are doing. I hope those 5 develop beautifully!

As for me, I just got a call that my donor decided not to go with me :( I am having mixed emotions about this. After my unresponsive cycle this time I was kinda leaning towards doing it myself anyways so I wouldn't have to worry as much about how many eggs I was producing. The money part of it stinks but I am more upset about all the time I invested to do the donor thing and now it didn't work out. Oh well, I guess God has a different (and hopefully better) plan for me!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! sorry I haven't been on for a few days! I can't remember if I said but my ec is on Monday now! follies growing nicely but they obviously want a few more days of stimms. So ec is now 3rd oct!
Who is ec on 30th again? harvest? GL!
shaylaf-where ru at?

Mum2 one! yay for 5 embies, icsi was the right decision, just a pain to pay more! picture those embies dividing and keep us updated!

Sunshine-im really sorry your egg reipient decided to not stay with you! on the plus side you get to keep all your eggies next time! (bummer about the money tho....its so unfair we have to pay just to get pregnant isn't it?) I do worry about egg sharing as I want them all for myself!! its the only way we can afford it though (we have to pay the icsi fee and a fee for surgical sperm retrieval, but nothing else so ivf, tests and drugs all free).
When can you get going again?x


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies!
Mumtoone-great news, 5 eggs fertilized you must be thrilled! GL on Saturday, you will the be the first of us to be PUPO!!! YAY!
Sunshine-bummer about your donor quitting on you, I am so sorry about that. At least now you can do things on your own schedule, things will happen fast for you now lady, YAY!
ST-good luck on Monday, only 2 more days of stimms, right? that is a releif.
Had a scan this morning and they want me to stim for 1 more day, so ER will be Sunday the 2nd. Can't wait for the stimms to be done, ovaries are feeling huge and achey, and the tiredness is crazy! Oh well not long to wait now, just focusing on the fact that soon I will have an emby in me, so looking forward to that :)
Have a good day ladies :)


----------



## schoolteacher

harvest I so know what you mean Im totally over stimming its killing me!


----------



## Chris77

IUI #8 done! :thumbup:

6 eggs. So, we're good. Dr. K said the semen sample was good. So, we just have to sit back now and wait. Oh I pushed for the progesterone tabs so he gave me those as well. You all know of my spotting issues and I suspect part of my infertility might have to do with that as well (just a hunch)

I am in sooooo much pain though! All 6 of my eggs are about to ovulate and it feels like knife stabs. OUCH!!

I took Tylenol...took some of the edge off but not much.

I feel a little more confident in this IUI because 2 things have changed:

1) I have 6 to 7 eggs (whereas before I had only 3)
2) I am now going to take Prometrium to help with my spotting

So we'll see..still would have much preferred the egg retrieval today. But with only 6 or 7 eggs, I think we made the right decision to wait until we can get more.


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay chris for an awesome iui! good odds me thinks!xx:happydance:

AFm-ec now tuesday:growlmad: as not enough follies big enough yet! however now have 30 follies!xx

mum1one-have you heard any more news?:hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies! Yay Chris, glad the IUI went so well! Sorry you are in so much discomfort but hopefully this will be the month for you :)
ST-sorry you have an extra day of stimms, hang in there, you are almost done!
Confirmed ER for me on Sunday, get to trigger tonight, YAY! :)
Hi to everyone else, hope you are doing well!


----------



## shaylaf

Hello girls!

MumtoOne, yay for 5 little fertilized embies! Hope they're growing nicely!

sunshine, that's too bad about your donor backing out. :( I can definitely see the pros and cons of working with a donor, but it's just added stress for you, worrying about how many eggs you're going to produce. What's your next step?

ST, wow, they keep pushing that EC ahead! Oh well, like you said, it will give your little follies a few more days to grow nice and big! 30 follicles!! Wow! That's awesome! No wonder your ovaries are so sore!

Harvest, good luck on your EC Sunday!

Chris, I didn't realize that you were going to try IUI this cycle instead ~ awesome! I SOO hope it goes well for you!! Fingers crossed!

AFM ~~ had my ec today! They were able to get 7 eggs (which is high for me), but only 4 of them were mature. Of course! lol They're letting the other 3 try to mature over night in a petri dish! Anyway, so we decided to go for ICSI again just to increase our chances of at least the 4 good ones fertilizing. 
I'm very crampy and sore after this ec (my last one didn't seem so bad) ~ cuddled up on the coach relaxing. :)

Have a great weekend everyone! :)


----------



## Harvest2009

shaylaf said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> MumtoOne, yay for 5 little fertilized embies! Hope they're growing nicely!
> 
> sunshine, that's too bad about your donor backing out. :( I can definitely see the pros and cons of working with a donor, but it's just added stress for you, worrying about how many eggs you're going to produce. What's your next step?
> 
> ST, wow, they keep pushing that EC ahead! Oh well, like you said, it will give your little follies a few more days to grow nice and big! 30 follicles!! Wow! That's awesome! No wonder your ovaries are so sore!
> 
> Harvest, good luck on your EC Sunday!
> 
> Chris, I didn't realize that you were going to try IUI this cycle instead ~ awesome! I SOO hope it goes well for you!! Fingers crossed!
> 
> AFM ~~ had my ec today! They were able to get 7 eggs (which is high for me), but only 4 of them were mature. Of course! lol They're letting the other 3 try to mature over night in a petri dish! Anyway, so we decided to go for ICSI again just to increase our chances of at least the 4 good ones fertilizing.
> I'm very crampy and sore after this ec (my last one didn't seem so bad) ~ cuddled up on the coach relaxing. :)
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! :)

Great news Shaylaf! you must be so happy! Glad everything went so well for you, take it easy and rest up for ET! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

shaylaf said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> MumtoOne, yay for 5 little fertilized embies! Hope they're growing nicely!
> 
> sunshine, that's too bad about your donor backing out. :( I can definitely see the pros and cons of working with a donor, but it's just added stress for you, worrying about how many eggs you're going to produce. What's your next step?
> 
> ST, wow, they keep pushing that EC ahead! Oh well, like you said, it will give your little follies a few more days to grow nice and big! 30 follicles!! Wow! That's awesome! No wonder your ovaries are so sore!
> 
> Harvest, good luck on your EC Sunday!
> 
> Chris, I didn't realize that you were going to try IUI this cycle instead ~ awesome! I SOO hope it goes well for you!! Fingers crossed!
> 
> AFM ~~ had my ec today! They were able to get 7 eggs (which is high for me), but only 4 of them were mature. Of course! lol They're letting the other 3 try to mature over night in a petri dish! Anyway, so we decided to go for ICSI again just to increase our chances of at least the 4 good ones fertilizing.
> I'm very crampy and sore after this ec (my last one didn't seem so bad) ~ cuddled up on the coach relaxing. :)
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! :)

Yeah not sure if I posted it in here or not. I have 6 good eggs so waste 'em. Nothing wrong with DH's :spermy:'s so you never know. Dr. K is also putting me on Prometrium to help with my spotting so fx'd!


----------



## schoolteacher

yay for trigger tonight harvest!!

shaylaf-fab news on ec, welldone! with icsi you should be fine! and you never know but the other 3 might still do something:) x


----------



## MumToOneTTC

HIYA LADIES!
So things keep changing for you all - was it just Shaylaf with EC today then? I have everything crossed that your embryos have a good night and look forward to more good news tmrw 

School teacher - 30 follies???!!!! That's incredible! You must be feeling it eh?

Ever since EC I've been soooooo bloated and uncomfortable. It's not painful, just really tender and all feels under so much pressure. Honestly, I look five months preggers already! I'm drinking loads of water as I've been told to do but it's just not going away. Oh well, if this works it is a small price to pay 

So I got great news this morning from embryology: all 5 embryos are dividing perfectly. They expect good ones at this stage to be at 2,3or4 cell divisions. Ours are all at 4 and all Grade 1 (top grade) embryos. This makes us perfect candidates for blastocyst transfer on Monday as long as they continue well today and overnight - next update call to confirm this is 8.30am tmrw - pleeeeeeaaaaase let them all still be ok...

I've been thinking of you all today and sending out positive vibes to you. GL to the Sunday EC-ers, and Chris, I've got a good feeling about yr IUI xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Fantastic news on the embies mum2one! they will be fine don't you worry!:)x


----------



## MumToOneTTC

schoolteacher said:


> Fantastic news on the embies mum2one! they will be fine don't you worry!:)x

They ARE more than fine. They are (& I quote the embryologist) "doing brilliantly" :happydance::happydance::happydance:
So no embryo transfer for me today, but blastocyst transfer on Monday at 12 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so pleased but also very aware that they've got to do the last bit themselves :shrug:

Shaylaf - any news on your little embies and eggs this morning?

Harvest - how did the trigger shot go? GL tomorrow :thumbup:

Schoolteacher - how are your follicles (all THIRTY of them!!) measuring. You must be soooo uncomfortable - I was bad enough with 13!!

Sunshine - Bit crappy of your recipient to give up on you. I admire you for being able to share your eggs but now you get to keep them all to yourself which is great :flower: How are you feeling about it today?

Chris - how are you feeling after IUI? I have everything xed for you :thumbup:

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, we're off to the beach tomorrow to enjoy this wonderful weather before I lie down, cross my legs and wrap myself up in cotton wool for the next 9 months... :winkwink::rofl:

X


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay mum2one! fantastic news! GL for monday im so pleased for you! 
Im feeling sore and uncomfortable this morning, grrrr......
can't wait to get the eggs out but now im quite worried as to the pain I may be in afterwards what with 30 follies!
The measurements vary from 12mm the emallest to I think 26mm the biggest. most are 15,16mm. The small ones should catch up by tuesday!
x


----------



## googoo

im not havin ivf yet but just flt like i needed to come and wish u ladies all the luck in the world x


----------



## MumToOneTTC

googoo said:


> im not havin ivf yet but just flt like i needed to come and wish u ladies all the luck in the world x

Thanks Googoo - we're all very friendly on here!!!
Best of luck to you for when you decide to try again xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

googoo said:


> im not havin ivf yet but just flt like i needed to come and wish u ladies all the luck in the world x




schoolteacher said:


> Yay mum2one! fantastic news! GL for monday im so pleased for you!
> Im feeling sore and uncomfortable this morning, grrrr......
> can't wait to get the eggs out but now im quite worried as to the pain I may be in afterwards what with 30 follies!
> The measurements vary from 12mm the emallest to I think 26mm the biggest. most are 15,16mm. The small ones should catch up by tuesday!
> x

ST- I really feel for you. Just a few more days and then you won't mind feeling so uncomfortable because you'll be so pleased with yourself for producing so many fabulous eggies :winkwink:

I'm feeling so much better today, not completely back to normal but I have lost a whole kilo overnight so I can now walk around without waddling :haha:


----------



## googoo

shud b next summer x


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hi everyone
I dont want to be all me me me, and thank you all so much for your wonderful support so far, but I just need as many people as possible to think of me tomorrow (Monday) between 12-1230pm BST with lots of positivity while my embie(s) are being transferred. I'm starting to feel really nervous.
Thank you xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Of course we will think of you! GL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, my lower abdomen has been hurting since yesterday! It feels like a gassy, bloated type feeling. Ovaries hurt a little bit but nothing and I mean NOTHING to how it felt on Friday.
And my ovaries hurt when I pee or poop. :shrug: And I feel really full after eating small amounts of food, which isn't like me. 

I'm tempted to say it's OHSS but I only had 7 eggs released!


----------



## Chris77

MumToOneTTC said:


> Hi everyone
> I dont want to be all me me me, and thank you all so much for your wonderful support so far, but I just need as many people as possible to think of me tomorrow (Monday) between 12-1230pm BST with lots of positivity while my embie(s) are being transferred. I'm starting to feel really nervous.
> Thank you xx

Good Luck!


----------



## shaylaf

Good luck tomorrow MumtoOne! x

We're actually going in for our transfer tomorrow too. I think the clinic is nervous about letting our embryos try to make it to blastocyst stage, since we only have 4, so we're going in for another Day 3 transfer (Day 3 on our 1st try, too). Last one didn't work, but we're keeping our hopes up that THIS one will. :) Did my house cleaning today in preparation for a lot of laying around this week doing a lot of reading, napping and tv-watching! Haha!

Chris, hope you start feeling better soon! x

Harvest, how did EC go today?? How many little follies did they get?

ST, hope you're not too uncomfortable with all of those growing follicles! Not long now! Is EC still on Tuesday for you?

We'll all be PUPO soon ladies :)


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Good luck to you too Shaylaf xx


----------



## sunshine314

Good luck Shayla and MumToOne. By now I think your transfers are over...so how did they go???

Also, how many embies did you guys transfer? 

Chris, so sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable :( Since you only had 7 eggies I don't see how it could be OHSS...then again, I am no doctor so maybe you should go get it checked out.


----------



## Chris77

sunshine314 said:


> Good luck Shayla and MumToOne. By now I think your transfers are over...so how did they go???
> 
> Also, how many embies did you guys transfer?
> 
> Chris, so sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable :( Since you only had 7 eggies I don't see how it could be OHSS...then again, I am no doctor so maybe you should go get it checked out.

Thanks My FS said to come in later this week if the pains persist. I'm also having gastrointestinal troubles along with the pains which is very unusual for me. So, I'll just have to see how the next couple of days go.


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hello ladies...
I'm home with my two embies 
OMG this is so surreal!!!
All a bit nervous, but it went very well and the procedure was only slightly uncomfortable - almost felt sharp at one point but nothing unbearable. 
Decided to give ourselves the best possible chance and put the two best looking blastocysts back in - they're graded differently to 3 day embryos with a number and 2 letters eg a 4BC but I can't for the life of me remember what mine were other than the numbers - a grade 4 (best) and a 3.
So here begins the dreaded 2WW...

Hope everyone is ok - looking forward to some updates xx

How did yours go Shaylaf?


----------



## JDH1982

Hi guys,

I've been trying to find a forum that was close to my dates and finally I've found one!

This is my first IVF cycle. TTC for 6+ years!

I had EC Wed 28th Sept and ET Friday 30th Sept. So am now on my 2ww, which i'm finding stressful already lol.

I had two 4A embies transferred. So hoping they're doing as they should be and snuggling in nicely.

Huge good luck to you all with your follicles and eggs!


----------



## shaylaf

Welcome JDH1982! :) 

My transfer went very well this morning ~ it goes so quickly! We had 2 8-cell embies transferred, so we're hoping that they are currently getting comfortable in there. :) Settling in for some serious tv-watching. ;)

:hi: everyone else! Hope all is well! :)


----------



## Chris77

Glad your transfer went well Shaylaf! Good luck to you! :dust:


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks for the welcome. 
ET does go very quickly! 
I too have 2 weeks off work now, so feet up and nothing more strenuous than walking to the kitchen planned for me!
I just hope my embies are sticking and that I have my BFP on 16th Oct! 
Such a long wait but gunna be worth it. 
Glad your ET went well Shayla, were you a day 3 transfer?


----------



## shaylaf

I only had 4 mature eggs retrieved, so because of the low numbers, we did ICSI and assisted hatching, just to increase our chances of success. I would have rather had a 5 day transfer, but we trust our clinic's decision. We're hoping our other 2 embies will survive and keep growing a few more days so we can freeze them! :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Welldone shaylaf excellent news! xx

and mum2one as well! My clinic only put one embie back:( unless its a 3 day transfer but the reckon will be 3 or 5. 

Harvest-did you have ec today, howd it go?

Yep-ec for me tommorrow eek!! I only get 2 days off work as well, rubbish!
Hello JDH! welcome, congrats on being pupo!


----------



## JDH1982

Fingers crossed for you.
I had a 2 day transfer as only had 2 that were top class embies, so they didn't want to risk the wait. None good enough to freeze either :-(
But PMA with these 2, as hopefully won't need another round!


----------



## JDH1982

Hello JDH! welcome, congrats on being pupo![/QUOTE]

Thanks!
Good luck for EC tomorrow, will have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Harvest2009

Had my ER yesterday! Went well they got 6 eggs and today we heard that 5 fertilized! So excited for ET, not sure yet if it will ba day 3 or 5. We find out more tomorrow. I am feeling good, just resting on the couch. 
Welcome jdh! Hope your two goes quick for you!
Shayla and mumtoone, you are pupo! How exciting! FX for you both :)
ST good luck tomorrow! ER is a piece of cake :)
Chris, hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Chris77

JDH good luck! :dust:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hi JDH - great to have you join our merry group!

Schoolteacher - hope EC goes well today, been thinking of you and looking forward to hearing your numbers - hopefully super eggs from super follies!!

Harvest - GREAT news that so many out of yrs fertilised. 5 is a good number - same as mine! Hope they develop well and you can get to the blasto stage.

AFM I heard from embryology this morning that none of our remaining 3 blastos were good enough to freeze as they wouldn't have survived the process - real shame as we were doing so well :-(. Even more pressure on these 2 to get comfy and bedded in. 

Pleeeeeeaaaaase make it happen!

Babydust to you all xx


----------



## JDH1982

Hi Mumtoone,

Thanks for the well wishes. 
None of ours were good enough to freeze either so like you I am praying that these 2 are snuggling in nicely! Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## shaylaf

Hi everyone!

schoolteacher, hope ec went well and you're taking it easy! How did dh do with his surgical retrieval? Hope you've got lots of little fertilized eggies!

Harvest, great news about 5 fertilized eggs! Have you heard if you're going to have a 3 or 5 day transfer? 

MumtoOne and JDH ~ I'm fearing that same call tomorrow from our clinic (that our other 2 embryos didn't make it). Having the same feeling as you ~ hoping that my two little ones are settling in comfortably. :)

Chris, how are things with you?


----------



## Chris77

shaylaf said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> schoolteacher, hope ec went well and you're taking it easy! How did dh do with his surgical retrieval? Hope you've got lots of little fertilized eggies!
> 
> Harvest, great news about 5 fertilized eggs! Have you heard if you're going to have a 3 or 5 day transfer?
> 
> MumtoOne and JDH ~ I'm fearing that same call tomorrow from our clinic (that our other 2 embryos didn't make it). Having the same feeling as you ~ hoping that my two little ones are settling in comfortably. :)
> 
> Chris, how are things with you?

Ok, pains have mostly all subsided. DH says my boobs have gotten heavier. :shrug: That's never happened before. But I'm only 4 dpo so it can't be anything. :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

Harvest, great news on 5 fertilized eggs!! :dust:


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, more good news all 5 eggs are embryos now!!! 2 excellent quality, 1 great, and 2 good quality. Transfer is tomorrow morning, can't wait to be PUPO!!!!
Hope everyone else is good :)
ST-how did EC go?


----------



## Chris77

Good luck with the transfer tomorrow hun! :dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

Morning all! Sorry I didn't post yesterday.
EC went well, got 18 eggs in the end so selfishly a little disappointing as expected more but I guess some of the follies weren't big enough or empty. It would be ok if all 18 were mine but their not....so 9 for me which is good I know.
The brilliant news however was that DH's sperm has gone up!! from 27 to a million! so he didn't need ssr. We were both shocked and so was the clinic, I thought it would never come back from 27! the bonus is it's saved us £900 which we fully expected to pay out! So now we gonna book a short break with it
Felt very sore last night, and in pain especially when trying to move, shift postitions, get up, walk or wee!!!! 

Anways...the clinic jut rang! of the 9 eggs, 2 weren't mature. So 7 were injected and all 7 have fertilised! Pleased as that is 100% fertilisation!!! fetilisation with icsi is normally 70% apparently. The lady seemed hugely pleased with this so it is good. We could have lost more I suppose. It feels selfish but I wish we could have kept a few more.....


----------



## schoolteacher

Harvest great news about your 5 embies! I don't know what quality mine are..
So is tommorrow a 3 day transfer?xxx

How are all the pupo ladies? thank-you all for thinking of me! sorry nobody has managed to get any frosties...on the other thread I write on, none of the 4 ladies who are recently pupo managed to get any frosties either if that's any consolation.

x


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats SchoolTeacher! The pains will subside after a few days, i felt exactly the same, hurt when moved, walked, wee, etc! But each day it feels much better.
Good luck for ET - is it tomorrow?

Harvest - good luck for your transfer too, fingers crossed xx


----------



## schoolteacher

JDH1982 said:


> Congrats SchoolTeacher! The pains will subside after a few days, i felt exactly the same, hurt when moved, walked, wee, etc! But each day it feels much better.
> Good luck for ET - is it tomorrow?

Thank-you! et will either be friday (day 3 transfer) or sunday (a 5 day trasnfer)xx


----------



## Chris77

ST great news on the fertilization!


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Harvest - thinking of you and sending you lots of luck and babydust - can't wait to hear how it goes xx

ST - 7 fertilised ICSI embies YEY! And what a bonus with your DH's super-sperm all of a sudden! What HAS he been doing???!! It took me 3-4 days to start feeling better after EC. Just keep drinking loads of water and get some rest - I also found going for walks helped as it gets things settling back to where they should be!

Chris - when will you test? Exciting!!

I'm not thinking about the lack of Frosties now and concentrating on the important little ones I do have snuggling up right now I hope. Desperate to do a HPT but know I can't yet... Eeeek the suspense is killing me! My FS told me that implantation occurs 7-12hrs after ET for blastocysts (I thought it was 2-5days but hey ho??) so thinking positively and not quite talking out loud to them but def thinking thoughts to them - am I mad?! I also read an article last night which got my hopes up as it said 50% of blastocysts go on to implant and any pregnancy failure after that would be down to chromosomal abnormalities. 

JDH - do you feel anything yet?! I get the odd twinge if I shift too quickly or awkwardly but think that's down to my ovaries still being over-enlarged...

Going to change my mood to Impatient!!!

Babydust to all xx


----------



## JDH1982

Not feeling anything yet, I just keep trying to picture them implanting! Lol. I'm hoping no sign is a good sign.

I've already started talking to mine MumTo - can't resist, I keep telling them to hang on!
I still have 11 days left till I test and it's driving me batty! When's your test date?


----------



## MumToOneTTC

And Shaylaf - how are you feeling - any news on possible Frosties? X


----------



## MumToOneTTC

I test on Sat 15th but I bet I sneak one in before then hee hee! X


----------



## JDH1982

MumToOne - do you not have to do a HCG injection?
I have to do one tomorrow, so was advised by the doctors not to test early as this may still be in my system and give me a false positive. Something I definitely don't want - I want the real positive lol

If you do test early though I want to know though coz i'll be dying to know the result!! FX'd for A Big Fat Positive!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies! Just want to thank all of you wonderful ladies for all your best wishes and support, you are all fantastic!!! Today we transferred the 2 most beautiful embies that I have ever seen, fell in love the second I saw them. OK so I know that is cheesy but so true, I couldn't stop the tears from streaming down my cheeks. We struggled a bit with how many to transfer (1 or 2), but settled on 2 so we will see what happens. FX!!! Transfer went perfectly and the Dr did acupuncture after which was nice and really relaxing. Now I am bed resting for a couple days in hope that these little monkeys stick.
ST glad to hear it went so well, 7 fertilized, you must be thrilled!
JDH and mumtoone-I guess I am in the 2ww with you both, my OTD is Oct 17th. feels like miles away but hope it goes fast for us all.
Chris and shaylaf hope you are both well!
Take care everyone!


----------



## JDH1982

So pleased that everything went well Harvest. FX'd for you. 
My testing day is the 16th, so we're very close! Let's hope these embies are sticky ones!

Much love :hugs:


----------



## shaylaf

Hi all!

So we got our dreaded call this morning too ~~ no frosties. :( We actually weren't too hopeful since they were the weaker of the 4, but it's still just a harsh reminder that if it doesn't work, it's ANOTHER fresh cycle down the road. Sigh! Not going to think about that until we get there though ~~ only positive thoughts until then! ;)

schoolteacher, so exciting that everything turned out perfectly with dh! And all 7 eggs fertilized! That's great news! So, you are transferring one embryo? Hopefully you'll be able to freeze a few of the others! Good luck if your transfer is tomorrow! x

Harvest, it is such an emotional time, isn't it? We also had a "moment" when we saw our little embies for the first time! Congrats on joining the PUPO club! My official test date is the 17th as well! 

MumtoOne and JDH, how is everything going? I've had some cramps from the progesterone (actually had to ask my clinic if it was normal since the cramps were pretty constant yesterday) and they said "absolutely". Feel a little better about it! And I'm feeling better today! How do you girls administer your progesterone?

Chris, how are you? Starting to symptom-spot yet? :) Really hope that this IUI works for you! How great would that be?? 

On a little more personal note, just curious what everyone's TTC background is? Dh and I have been together since we were 18 (13 years!), married 5 years tomorrow (!) and we've been trying for a baby since Sept. 2008. Like everyone else, we thought it would be SO easy to get pregnant! Haha ~~ not quite. Found out in Oct.'10 that I had damaged tubes, so both had to be removed in Dec.'10 (plus part of an ovary). We did our first IVF attempt in May/June of this year. Really hoping the 2nd time's a charm! :)

Really hoping that this thread has lots of BFPs soon!! :)


----------



## JDH1982

Sorry about the frosties Shayla - but sending positive vibes for sticky embies!

I haven't really had any symptoms until about an hour ago when I had really bad cramp in tummy, started worrying, but now after hearing you say it's quite normal, I've calmed down!

My progesterone is administered twice a day rectally (up the bum to be frank lol) which is lovely, but willing to do anything to help!

My TTC background: Hubby and I been together since 2003, married in 2009. We started trying for a baby in March 2005 and what would you know but got preggers first month. This sadly ended in MC :angel: in May 2005. And we've been trying ever since.
Got in touch with doctors about IVF in September 2009. We were due our first cycle in Feb 2011 but weirdly found out I was pregnant again when went for first blood test. Again this sadly resulted in a MC in March 2009 :angel:
I was really worried that they would cancel my IVF but they agreed that something must be wrong for it to have taken 6 years for us to conceive again so they started us on an Aug 2011 cycle and here we are now in the 2ww [-o&lt;

:hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

Shalya - Sorry about the no frosties...however, I have a feeling the second time will be the charm for you and that your embies are snuggling right in :) Thanks for sharing your TTC journey. Mine is in my signature...the only thing I haven't added is that I had the IVF cycle that got cancled 4 days in. At least I start again a week from next monday!! 

Harvest - Such a great story about seeing your embies :) Like you, I think I will struggle with transferring 1 or 2 when it gets to be my time. I am leaning towards two as well and I think you made the right choice. I think twins would be such an incredible blessing and crazy journey! 

JDH - Thanks for sharing your backstory. SO sorry you have gone through so much loss. I hope this IVF cycle is the lucky charm for you.

Good luck to everyone in their TWW! I can't wait to see the BFP results roll in!


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks Sunshine - It was hard but I do believe things happen for a reason, but am praying that both these embies stick, as I too think twins would be fab! It would be a crazy journey but as you said; a truly blessed one too.

Good luck with your first IVF cycle in a few weeks - here's to 1st time success [-o&lt;


:hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

JDH1982 said:


> MumToOne - do you not have to do a HCG injection?
> I have to do one tomorrow, so was advised by the doctors not to test early as this may still be in my system and give me a false positive. Something I definitely don't want - I want the real positive lol
> 
> If you do test early though I want to know though coz i'll be dying to know the result!! FX'd for A Big Fat Positive!!!

Hi JDH
The last HCG shot was the Ovitrelle trigger shot before EC. I don't have to do any more needles thank God, just progesterone suppositories. 
They have said not to do the test until 15th to be sure the Ovitrelle is out of my system, yes... But you're right, dont want false positive so will have to contain myself!!

Fingers Xed xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Harvest - you're post nearly had me in tears too (damn hormones!) but it was so wonderful how you sounded so caught up in the moment. I really hope your beautiful embies stick.

Looks like most of us have gone for the 2 embie transfer - I wonder how many will end up with twins...! And none of us are lucky enough to have any Frosties yet :-( which I'm finding quite sad. Does anyone else feel sad about the ones that didn't make it? And I wasn't lucky enough to even see ours. Quite different protocol across the Pond!

Sunshine - it's all coming round again nice and quickly for you. Only a week to wait so sending you all the luck in the world as you start xx
My story is also in my signature, not a lot to add, just trying for ages, miscarriages in between and just not happening for us. All I want is a sibling for my DS who will be at least 5 by the time (if) IVF works :-(.

TMI Alert...! JDH - meant to say I do my progesterone supps vaginally - any reason for rectally?!

Loving your support ladies. Thank you xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

schoolteacher said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats SchoolTeacher! The pains will subside after a few days, i felt exactly the same, hurt when moved, walked, wee, etc! But each day it feels much better.
> Good luck for ET - is it tomorrow?
> 
> Thank-you! et will either be friday (day 3 transfer) or sunday (a 5 day trasnfer)xxClick to expand...

Schoolteacher - what's the latest? How are you feeling and are you ET tomorrow? Thinking of you - let us know ASAP!!

X


----------



## JDH1982

Not sure to be honest MumTo - probably just one of those things where each hospital is different. If it helps it work though I'll do it forever lol

SchoolTeacher - thinking of you today as you have your ET, Fx'd for beautiful embies xx


----------



## Harvest2009

Good news ladies, the frostie curse is over!!! Our third embryo made it to blast and they froze it today!
Hope everyone has a great weekend! 10 days till test day :)


----------



## shaylaf

Yay for the 1st frozen blast! :) Awesome news Harvest!
I just noticed that you're a fellow Canuck! :)


----------



## JDH1982

:hugs: Excellent news Harvest - Congrats on the frostie!

Fx'd for test days. I've got 8 days to go - so excited and nervous! :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! sorry been awol!
My 7 embies are still going stong! 2 are lacking behind a bit though so I don't know how many will make it to blast! transfer is tommorrow morning (sunday).
We only get to transfer one:(

Harvest-fantastic news! how ru feeling? well done for getting our first frostie too!

JDH-thank-you for story, what a struggle you have had.. 
How ru today? My clinic said rectally or vaginally for the suppositories so I do both!

Hi mumtoone! how is the 2ww? slow!!! lookign forward to testing or scared? I will be scared.........

Shayla how ru pupo ladie?x


----------



## JDH1982

WB SchoolTeacher!
Glad to hear embies are going strong. Good luck for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you.
It has been a long road but hopefully it will end here!

:hugs: to all


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Harvest2009 said:


> Good news ladies, the frostie curse is over!!! Our third embryo made it to blast and they froze it today!
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! 10 days till test day :)

Hooray for a Frostie! That's great news Harvest but hey, let's hope you don't need it ;-) xx

I test a week today - eeeeek! X


----------



## JDH1982

Morning ladies, hope we're all well.

I'm posting today as I feel in a really frustrated mood. 

Since starting IVF meds I have put on about 10lbs. Believe me I am not worried about putting weight on as I am hoping to be putting a lot on over the next months (if all goes well!) but I just feel that I look preggers already, coz tummy is still bloated after EC, and the last thing I want is people asking me if I am. 

Also since ET my boobs have gone up almost 2 cup sizes and feel rock hard. Hubby's loving it :winkwink:

Is anyone else experiencing the same with weight gain and huge boobs syndrome! :flower:

I think meds are just making me a bit ratty today

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

shaylaf said:


> Yay for the 1st frozen blast! :) Awesome news Harvest!
> I just noticed that you're a fellow Canuck! :)

Thanks shaylaf, super excited about the frosty! Looks like we are on opposite coasts! Hope you have a nice thanksgiving! How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?


----------



## Harvest2009

JDH1982 said:


> Morning ladies, hope we're all well.
> 
> I'm posting today as I feel in a really frustrated mood.
> 
> Since starting IVF meds I have put on about 10lbs. Believe me I am not worried about putting weight on as I am hoping to be putting a lot on over the next months (if all goes well!) but I just feel that I look preggers already, coz tummy is still bloated after EC, and the last thing I want is people asking me if I am.
> 
> Also since ET my boobs have gone up almost 2 cup sizes and feel rock hard. Hubby's loving it :winkwink:
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing the same with weight gain and huge boobs syndrome! :flower:
> 
> I think meds are just making me a bit ratty today
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Hi jdh, I am a little bloated too, not sure if/how much weight I've put on cause I haven't had the guts to weigh myself. Trying not to worry about it because soon I hope to weight a heck of a lot more anyways :) as for the (.)(.) they haven't grown too much yet for me, you are lucky!!! Hope you feel better, hang in there!
ST- how did the ET go today?


----------



## JDH1982

Harvest2009 said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, hope we're all well.
> 
> I'm posting today as I feel in a really frustrated mood.
> 
> Since starting IVF meds I have put on about 10lbs. Believe me I am not worried about putting weight on as I am hoping to be putting a lot on over the next months (if all goes well!) but I just feel that I look preggers already, coz tummy is still bloated after EC, and the last thing I want is people asking me if I am.
> 
> Also since ET my boobs have gone up almost 2 cup sizes and feel rock hard. Hubby's loving it :winkwink:
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing the same with weight gain and huge boobs syndrome! :flower:
> 
> I think meds are just making me a bit ratty today
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:
> 
> Hi jdh, I am a little bloated too, not sure if/how much weight I've put on cause I haven't had the guts to weigh myself. Trying not to worry about it because soon I hope to weight a heck of a lot more anyways :) as for the (.)(.) they haven't grown too much yet for me, you are lucky!!! Hope you feel better, hang in there!
> ST- how did the ET go today?Click to expand...

Thanks for reply Harvest - I think i'm just in a weird mood today! Probably has something to do with my test date not being till next Sunday - I feel like i've already waited a decade :wacko:
I'm going to take your advice and not bother weighing myself - Hope you're feeling ok.

ST - how are you after ET?
:hugs:


----------



## shaylaf

JDH, I put on a few lbs over the summer (lots of beer and BBQ lol) and I really noticed it during stimming (which I think also contributed to some weight gain). I told dh I did it on purpose so he'd have something to grab onto when doing my needles. :) 
The bigger boobs might be a promising symptom! Are they sore too? 

ST, hope you're getting lots of rest and letting the little embie snuggle in! Were you able to get some extra time off of work?

So we're all officially in the 2ww! My test is one week from tomorrow! Anyone going to cheat and POAS? I say to myself that I won't, but I know that I will! I'm going to hold out until at least next weekend!

Do you girls have to use estrogen patches? I started mine today and they've given me a couple of headaches so far. Haven't really felt much in the way of "symptoms" yet ~ just a few twinges and cramps, but they're pretty standard for my usual 2ww.

:dust: Fingers crossed for everyone!! :)


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks Shayla. Yeah they feel a bit tender too but nothing really too noticeable other than size lol :blush:

I don't have any patches so can't help there i'm afraid hun.

My test day is Sunday! I can't really test early coz I had a HCG shot last Thursday so need that to be out of my system. Really want it to hurry up now.

How is everyone else with their 2ww? :hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hi everyone

I have been ratty and crampy all weekend and that then made me panic that it was PMT and I was going to get my period and that this has all been a disaster :-(.

However I am guilty of POAS!!!! twice now actually! I know, shouldn't have done it but the waiting was killing me! So the first one was Fri which was ten days past trigger shot and it was negative. Today I did another one and there is the faintest positive line... Could I be??? I'm not getting excited yet but will be testing again over the next few days just WILLING that line to get darker!

I do have quite tender (.)(.) ;-) which I notice most if I end up lying on my front in bed. Other than that, no symptoms to report. 
I did put on a couple of kilos over EC but when the bloating went away I lost a kilo literally over night - water retention I guess. So I have put on a bit of weight but think that's down to not watching what I'm eating so much at the moment, because like you all, I plan to put on a whole lot more weight very soon! Now is not the time for dieting!

How are you feeling today ST? Hope ET went well for you yesterday and that your embie is snuggling in nicely 

Babydust to all us PUPOs xxx


----------



## JDH1982

Fingers crossed that the line gets darker Mum!! So exciting!
Good luck for follow up tests, let us know how it goes.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!
1 top grade blasto is on board with me! officially pupo and it sounds very weird to say that! justing resting today but have to go back to work tommorrow-boo!
My otd is the 18th so a week tommorrow. However I really don't wanna test before going to work in case of so will test sunday I think.........
Trigger shot should be out my system by wednesday/thursday.

JDH-I put on about 5lbs and only 1lb has come off! oops! My boobs have also got bigger (before ER) and the nipples have got bigger too and are soooooo sensitive! ouch! Just have to put this because I like it! :holly:

I don't have to have patchs just the suppositries! and tmi but I obviously didn't put mine far enough up today as I can feel it coming out, yuck!:wacko:

Mum2one-Wahoo for faint line, can't be trigger if you had negative the day before! keep testing and keep us posted but sounds promising!x:thumbup:

Yay for all being in 2ww, heres hoping :af: stays away for us all!
:dust: for all! xxx


----------



## shaylaf

That is so exciting MumtoOne!!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear if the line gets darker!
Hopefully you're the first of many positive posts! :)


----------



## Chris77

ST: rest up and loads of luck hunni! :dust: :dust:


----------



## sunshine314

OH mumtoone that is SO exciting! I know you don't want to get your hopes up yet but the fact that you had a negative test on Friday and then a positive one yesterday, what a great sign (i.e. you know there is no more trigger left!). :) 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the line keeps getting darker!!! 

ST - Congrats on the awesome blast!! Hoping it is a sticky one!

I hope this next week is filled with LOTS of great news for all you ladies!! Come on BFPs!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

congrats on the blast ST-nice to finally be PUPO! did you have any frosties?
mumtoone-congrats! yay our first faint BFP :) Looks like a lucky thread ladies, FX!!!


----------



## JDH1982

Morning ladies!

Just thought I'd check in to see how you all are? I'm sure we're all in the 2ww now - how're you all holding up? Sunday can't come quick enough for me, I really want to know - but I am going to be good and hold out until then :flower:

MumTo - any more POAS? Got everything crossed for you.

:hugs: to you all


----------



## MumToOneTTC

LOL I am POAS every morning!:dohh:
That line is getting darker but is still pretty light compared to the control line. If our PC was working I'd upload some pics to show you all. 
I know I'm testing early but I'm a bit concerned it's not a strong enough line. Past failed pregnancies are coming back to haunt me and I won't believe this is successful until I see a heartbeat on the scan :shrug:

Does anyone know if it's twins whether the HCG is stronger? 
Perhaps only one has snuggled in...

JDH how are you feeling today? Better I hope? I'm noticing myself getting bigger around the middle as the day goes on but back to normal in the mornings... Weird!

ST - GREAT news you got to Blasto stage. So pleased for you. Do you get to hear how your other donor eggies and recipient have got on at all? And any Frosties for you?

Sunshine - have you started yet?! Very best of luck lovely xx

Anyone else cheekily POAS early? :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:
to you all PUPO ladies xx


----------



## JDH1982

Hi MumTo,

Yeah i'm feeling better today. Had an awful day yesterday, crying for no reason, switching between positive feelings and then just thinking it hasn't worked coz I feel no different. But am no back with the PMA today so fingers crossed for Sunday. :flower:

Glad to hear your still POAS and that the line is still there - I do believe that twins does cause more HCG so that could be why - don't quote me on it though lol 

I have thought about POAS early but decided i'm going to wait for OTD so that I know for defo.

Our hospital doesn't offer blood tests to check pregnancy but I would really like this (if its BFP on Sunday), so I can check that the levels are increasing - Do you think my doctors would do this for me?

:kiss:


----------



## Harvest2009

MumToOneTTC said:


> LOL I am POAS every morning!:dohh:
> That line is getting darker but is still pretty light compared to the control line. If our PC was working I'd upload some pics to show you all.
> I know I'm testing early but I'm a bit concerned it's not a strong enough line. Past failed pregnancies are coming back to haunt me and I won't believe this is successful until I see a heartbeat on the scan :shrug:
> 
> Does anyone know if it's twins whether the HCG is stronger?
> Perhaps only one has snuggled in...
> 
> JDH how are you feeling today? Better I hope? I'm noticing myself getting bigger around the middle as the day goes on but back to normal in the mornings... Weird!
> 
> ST - GREAT news you got to Blasto stage. So pleased for you. Do you get to hear how your other donor eggies and recipient have got on at all? And any Frosties for you?
> 
> Sunshine - have you started yet?! Very best of luck lovely xx
> 
> Anyone else cheekily POAS early? :winkwink:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> to you all PUPO ladies xx

So funny, I have this wierd expanding tummy through the day too! Last night I was so bloated that all I could do was lay on the couch but when I woke up it was gone! Wierd, FX it is a good sign based on your BFPs!!! Try not to worry about the strength of the lines, it is still early, hang in there :)
How is everyone else? Any symptoms??? None really for me except the bloating, tiredness and twingy/crampy feeling. FX for us ladies!!!


----------



## JDH1982

I'm the same Harvest - no real symptoms I don't think. Moody with hubby, tired, bloated, crampy - same as you really but just think it's the meds - only time will tell :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! just dropping in! no real symtoms for me but I not meant to be testing til next tuesday!
JDH-my clinic don't do a blood test either so I was wondering the same thing! FX our doctors will do it because it would be nice to have a proper confirmation.

Mum2one-glad the line is still there it will get darker!xxx


----------



## JDH1982

ST- Well if all goes well on Sunday (fingers crossed!) I'm going to ring them on Monday and ask about it so I'll let you know what they say.

How are you feeling with your 2ww? I was told the second week went quicker but i'm finding it dragging even more! I'm 12dp2dt at the mo - 3 full days till testing!

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all hanging in too :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

2 ww is going ok, it seems a bit quicker as I had a 5 day transfer so less days to wait after! however having to wait 5 days to get my precious embryo back seemed like a long time! I'm 3dp5dt! testing 2 days after you on the 18th! though I might test sunday too!!!!!! eek!!!!!!!!!x


----------



## JDH1982

schoolteacher said:


> 2 ww is going ok, it seems a bit quicker as I had a 5 day transfer so less days to wait after! however having to wait 5 days to get my precious embryo back seemed like a long time! I'm 3dp5dt! testing 2 days after you on the 18th! though I might test sunday too!!!!!! eek!!!!!!!!!x


EEEK for me to - i'm so scared to do it but excited at the same time! I'm trying not to pin all my hopes on this first attempt but it's hard not to. And anyway why can't it work for me - PMA!!!

:hugs: to all ladies in 2ww


----------



## JDH1982

Morning ladies - just checking in to see how you're all doing?

Our 2ww's are coming to a close - FX'd for lots of good news 

:hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

I can't wait to hear happy news from you all. Keep up the PMA ladies - u're all fabulous xxxxxxxxx Masses of luck and babydust!


----------



## Chris77

Ladies!

I got a :bfp: this morning! BUT, I'm not sure if it's still the Ovidrel. I took 2 shots of Ovidrel (total 500 mcgs) 14 days ago....more like 14 days and 6 hours ago...

What do we think?
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAG0600.jpg


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Chris77 said:


> Ladies!
> 
> I got a :bfp: this morning! BUT, I'm not sure if it's still the Ovidrel. I took 2 shots of Ovidrel (total 500 mcgs) 14 days ago....more like 14 days and 6 hours ago...
> 
> What do we think?
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAG0600.jpg

OMFG Chris!!!!!!!
It's a definite positive! When were you supposed to test?
My Ovidrelle was out of my system 10 days after as I got a negative test last Friday. Since Monday have all been :bfp: albeit faint but getting darker each day :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Didn't I say I had a great feeling about your cycle thus time?!
This IS a LUCKY thread xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

JDH1982 said:


> ST- Well if all goes well on Sunday (fingers crossed!) I'm going to ring them on Monday and ask about it so I'll let you know what they say.
> 
> How are you feeling with your 2ww? I was told the second week went quicker but i'm finding it dragging even more! I'm 12dp2dt at the mo - 3 full days till testing!
> 
> Hi to everyone else - hope you're all hanging in too :hugs:

JDH - I would love a blood test ASAP but no, not sthg I've been offered. Won't hurt to ask though so might follow yr lead and see what they say... Anything is better than worrying about our levels. X


----------



## googoo

wow bring opn ur quads chris lol x


----------



## JDH1982

That's a definite positive Chris - WHOOP!!! CONGRATS!!!

When was/is your OTD? How many did you have put back? So pleased for you hun. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## googoo

i think chris had iui hun xx


----------



## JDH1982

googoo said:


> i think chris had iui hun xx

Oh yeah lol she did - fuzzy brain at mo!


----------



## googoo

lol
have any of u ladies got pcos that have dun ivf x


----------



## JDH1982

Sorry googoo I haven't. Not sure about others x


----------



## Harvest2009

OMG Chris, that is a total BFP!!! CONGRATS :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chris77

JDH1982 said:


> That's a definite positive Chris - WHOOP!!! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> When was/is your OTD? How many did you have put back? So pleased for you hun. :happydance::happydance:

My IVF was cancelled due to a poor response. So we did IUI instead. I had 6 eggs. I'm 13 dpo.


----------



## Chris77

I am officially pregnant! Beta is 166!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey all! Chris I have said it on the other thread but will gladly say it again, CONGRATS IT'S A BFP!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXX

AFM-nothing to report! how is everyone else doing, pupo or preggo! xx

ps: I hope this is a lucky thread!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Chris77 said:


> I am officially pregnant! Beta is 166!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crib:


----------



## sunshine314

Chris77 said:


> I am officially pregnant! Beta is 166!

OMG CHRIS!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!! That is so exciting!!! CONGRATS!!! Keep us updated on how many babies you are having :) So happy that the IUI worked...you didn't even have to do IVF to get preggers :)


----------



## JDH1982

Chris - I am made up for you! So happy! - I think this will be a lucky thread.

Keep us posted on how many.

2 full days till my OTD - nervous and excited

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Chris77

JDH - Good luck with your test in 2 days! Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## JDH1982

Chris77 said:


> JDH - Good luck with your test in 2 days! Fx'd for you! :dust:

Thanks honey. I've organised Saturday so that I'm busy all day (to stop me testing early!) So hopefully today and tomorrow will go quickly.

Will keep you all posted

Congrats again Chris :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

MumTo - just wanted to ask how you're feeling. Noticed it's your OTD tomorrow and wanted to wish you lots of luck. I know you've had feint positives, and I do think they're right, but you'll officially know tomorrow! Lots of luck and baby dust

xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Thanks JDH. 
The tests are getting darker every day so I called the clinic today and have a scan booked for 3rd Nov. I can't let myself get excited until I see that heartbeat... You know, been there done that too many times before, I just don't want to let my guard down. 
More waiting...! Ugh!
Good luck on Sunday Hun, I'll be thinking of you, sooooo hoping it's the right result for you xx


----------



## JDH1982

MumToOneTTC said:


> Thanks JDH.
> The tests are getting darker every day so I called the clinic today and have a scan booked for 3rd Nov. I can't let myself get excited until I see that heartbeat... You know, been there done that too many times before, I just don't want to let my guard down.
> More waiting...! Ugh!
> Good luck on Sunday Hun, I'll be thinking of you, sooooo hoping it's the right result for you xx

Thanks, I am feeling positive so let's hope that it transfers to my test! 

Like you though, I would need to see that heartbeat to really get excited too.

Another 2ww for a scan - what's with all this waiting? If only things could be quicker. 

I will be keeping everything crossed for your scan :hugs:

ST/Harvest - how are you feeling? Not long for you two to test either! FX'd for you both. We all deserve this :hugs:

Chris - I'm still over the moon for you, and BETA looks fab! Let us know how you get on with your next one :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! GL tommorrow JDH! how many days post transfer will you be?
I'm still undecided whether to test tommorrow (7dp5dt) or wait til otd (9dp5dt)! Tommorrow will be 14 days after trigger shot so that should be out of my system right???

How is everyone else doing? xxxxxxxx


----------



## JDH1982

schoolteacher said:


> Hi all! GL tommorrow JDH! how many days post transfer will you be?
> I'm still undecided whether to test tommorrow (7dp5dt) or wait til otd (9dp5dt)! Tommorrow will be 14 days after trigger shot so that should be out of my system right???
> 
> How is everyone else doing? xxxxxxxx

I'll be 16dp2dt tomorrow! So everything should be well and truly out of system! (20dp trigger shot.) :thumbup: 

Hoping I can sleep tonight.
 
I think 14 days should be long enough for trigger to be out. everything I've read on internet says 7-10 days so it should be gone.

Really hoping this is a lucky thread for us all. Chris has started us off, now we just have to follow suit!

Good luck for your test ST, whether it be tomorrow or Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Morning ladies.
I'm not in a good frame of mind today.
I don't know why but I'm not feeling optimistic about things. 
I've done another test, it's an obvious BFP but I thought it would be darker, more like the control line. It's no darker than yesterday's test and I'm not sure, but might even be lighter...
I have no idea how we're going to get through the next weeks of waiting for a scan.
The only option we have is paying out another £120 for the two Beta blood tests to see if the levels are increasing as they should be. I can't believe we don't get this as standard like in the States. Grrrrr.
Sorry, I'm going on. Normal people would be shouting a BFP from the rooftops. I don't know where my PMA has disappeared to :-(

I stalk LLBean's journal too. She is just amazing and has been such an inspiration through this IVF cycle but she found out a couple of days ago that there was no heart beat. I think this has knocked the wind out of my sails a bit as it was all going so so well for her.

Right I am positively doom and gloom today so I'll go rather than drag you all down! So sorry ladies, just need to get these things out of my system!

Hoping and praying for you all over the next few days xx


----------



## JDH1982

MumToOneTTC said:


> Morning ladies.
> I'm not in a good frame of mind today.
> I don't know why but I'm not feeling optimistic about things.
> I've done another test, it's an obvious BFP but I thought it would be darker, more like the control line. It's no darker than yesterday's test and I'm not sure, but might even be lighter...
> I have no idea how we're going to get through the next weeks of waiting for a scan.
> The only option we have is paying out another £120 for the two Beta blood tests to see if the levels are increasing as they should be. I can't believe we don't get this as standard like in the States. Grrrrr.
> Sorry, I'm going on. Normal people would be shouting a BFP from the rooftops. I don't know where my PMA has disappeared to :-(
> 
> I stalk LLBean's journal too. She is just amazing and has been such an inspiration through this IVF cycle but she found out a couple of days ago that there was no heart beat. I think this has knocked the wind out of my sails a bit as it was all going so so well for her.
> 
> Right I am positively doom and gloom today so I'll go rather than drag you all down! So sorry ladies, just need to get these things out of my system!
> 
> Hoping and praying for you all over the next few days xx

Oh hun, I went through a day like this last week, and just thought, you know what, there's absolutely nothing I can do to change the outcome - it will be whatever it will be no matter what I do or think. Even though it doesn't make it easier on not getting good news, at least it stops us from blaming ourselves. Keep your PMA up hun, believe me I know what it's like to think the worst and then have the worst happen, but just try (I know it's hard). We're all here for you. :hugs:

I also noticed about LLbean yesterday too and I felt so sorry for her. But remember everyone is different and each cycle different too :flower:


----------



## shaylaf

Hi ladies,

Just popping in to say that this cycle didn't work for us. :( AF arrived this morning after a few days of spotting (just knew I was out~ AF symptoms came full force about 4 days ago). 
Congrats on the BFPs so far!! And good luck to everybody else! Hope you ALL get great results!! fx

We'll likely try again after Christmas. :)


----------



## schoolteacher

JDH1982 said:


> [I'll be 16dp2dt tomorrow! So everything should be well and truly out of system! (20dp trigger shot.) :thumbup:
> I think 14 days should be long enough for trigger to be out. everything I've read on internet says 7-10 days so it should be gone.
> 
> Really hoping this is a lucky thread for us all. Chris has started us off, now we just have to follow suit!
> 
> Good luck for your test ST, whether it be tomorrow or Tuesday :hugs:

Thanks JDH! best of luck to you for tommorrow I have my fingers crossed and can't wait to hear your news!!

Shaylaf-i'm very sorry to hear your news, it must be such a blow after all we have to go through! Hope your bearing up ok and glad you get to have another try.xx :hugs:

Mum2one-PMA!!!!! sorry to hear you have been having low thoughts! Try not to worry about the line, as long as it is there you are fine. My mum told me something interesting the other day. When she was prego with my little brother she never ever got a positive pregnancy test!!! How weird is that! She knew she was prego form missed period and had it confirmed with blood test in the end but tests still get saying negative! she never did get a positive.


AFM-very very tired today but don't wanna say its a symptom!!! 7dp5dt tommorrow....


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies :wave: 
Mumtoone, hang in there, try to enjoy that BFP and keep up the positive thoughts :hugs:
Shaylaf I am so sorry hun, sending you massive :hugs::hugs::hugs:
JDH and ST-FX for you both! 
You have much more patience that me, I tested this morning and got my very first :bfp::bfp::bfp: OMG we are totally on :cloud9: I did and IC this morning, I am 10dp3dt and it came up right away. Blood test is on Monday!!! YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance: Didn't think this would ever happen, keep the faith ladies :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

yay harvest! amazing news on your :bfp:!!!! You must be so elated :)
AArrrgghhh I'm 7dp5dt tommorrow and don't know whether to test! (otd is tues)
Was this your first ivf? -me too.

:flower: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harvest2009

schoolteacher said:


> yay harvest! amazing news on your :bfp:!!!! You must be so elated :)
> AArrrgghhh I'm 7dp5dt tommorrow and don't know whether to test! (otd is tues)
> Was this your first ivf? -me too.
> 
> :flower: xxxxxxxxxx

Thanks ST! It was our 1st IVF, can't believe we got lucky the 1st try. Still a long ways to go though but really trying to stay positive :) Good luck with your test, can't wait to hear your good news next :)


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Aaah thanks ladies, you're all fab xx

Shaylaf - so so sorry this time didn't work for you :-( big hugs hun xx

JDH - keeping everything xed for you tmrw GL GL GL GL xx

ST - everyone's different so what I would say is that if you want to test then you should because stressing out will do you no good. Personally I just had to know as soon as possible but I know it could go either way. 

Harvest - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP - hopefully we can be bump buddies! YAY! GL with your blood tests and keep us posted on how you're doing xx


----------



## Chris77

Harvest, CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:

MumtoOneTTC, hang in there hun!

Shaylaf, I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

MumToOneTTC said:


> Morning ladies.
> I'm not in a good frame of mind today.
> I don't know why but I'm not feeling optimistic about things.
> I've done another test, it's an obvious BFP but I thought it would be darker, more like the control line. It's no darker than yesterday's test and I'm not sure, but might even be lighter...
> I have no idea how we're going to get through the next weeks of waiting for a scan.
> The only option we have is paying out another £120 for the two Beta blood tests to see if the levels are increasing as they should be. I can't believe we don't get this as standard like in the States. Grrrrr.
> Sorry, I'm going on. Normal people would be shouting a BFP from the rooftops. I don't know where my PMA has disappeared to :-(
> 
> I stalk LLBean's journal too. She is just amazing and has been such an inspiration through this IVF cycle but she found out a couple of days ago that there was no heart beat. I think this has knocked the wind out of my sails a bit as it was all going so so well for her.
> 
> Right I am positively doom and gloom today so I'll go rather than drag you all down! So sorry ladies, just need to get these things out of my system!
> 
> Hoping and praying for you all over the next few days xx

oh honey don't let my experience bring you down please! I am not giving up... it happens! The heartbeat was there but then it stopped...little guy was not ready to come join us yet but he will soon!!!

I am so rooting for you!!! I know you will be great!


----------



## MumToOneTTC

LLbean said:


> MumToOneTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.
> I'm not in a good frame of mind today.
> I don't know why but I'm not feeling optimistic about things.
> I've done another test, it's an obvious BFP but I thought it would be darker, more like the control line. It's no darker than yesterday's test and I'm not sure, but might even be lighter...
> I have no idea how we're going to get through the next weeks of waiting for a scan.
> The only option we have is paying out another £120 for the two Beta blood tests to see if the levels are increasing as they should be. I can't believe we don't get this as standard like in the States. Grrrrr.
> Sorry, I'm going on. Normal people would be shouting a BFP from the rooftops. I don't know where my PMA has disappeared to :-(
> 
> I stalk LLBean's journal too. She is just amazing and has been such an inspiration through this IVF cycle but she found out a couple of days ago that there was no heart beat. I think this has knocked the wind out of my sails a bit as it was all going so so well for her.
> 
> Right I am positively doom and gloom today so I'll go rather than drag you all down! So sorry ladies, just need to get these things out of my system!
> 
> Hoping and praying for you all over the next few days xx
> 
> oh honey don't let my experience bring you down please! I am not giving up... it happens! The heartbeat was there but then it stopped...little guy was not ready to come join us yet but he will soon!!!
> 
> I am so rooting for you!!! I know you will be great!Click to expand...

Oh gosh Elizabeth I hope I haven't made you feel any worse than you must already be feeling. I was so shocked for you. You just don't expect for a heartbeat to stop. It really brings home how incredibly precious and fragile making a new life is. My hormones are all over the place.

I think I'm in a better place today and you're all right - I have a BFP and I should be positive about that. First go at IVF/ICSI and it works - that is pretty amazing. The rest is down to what happens from now.

JDH - rooting for you this morning xx

ST - what have you decided... To test or not to test?! X

Chris and Harvest - feeling pregnant ladies??! X

Huge hugs to Shaylaf, and Sunshine where are you at? X

PMA PMA PMA PMA ;-) xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

PS I meant to say that yesterday was worldwide pregnancy and infant loss awareness day - prob another reason for feeling low xx


----------



## JDH1982

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> Mumtoone, hang in there, try to enjoy that BFP and keep up the positive thoughts :hugs:
> Shaylaf I am so sorry hun, sending you massive :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> JDH and ST-FX for you both!
> You have much more patience that me, I tested this morning and got my very first :bfp::bfp::bfp: OMG we are totally on :cloud9: I did and IC this morning, I am 10dp3dt and it came up right away. Blood test is on Monday!!! YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance: Didn't think this would ever happen, keep the faith ladies :hugs:

Whoo-hoo!! Congrats Harvest that it great news!! :happydance:

I'm celebrating too this morning after getting my :bfp::bfp: I can't believe it. Me and DH are on :cloud9:

I still feel nervous about the next steps. Need to phone hospital tomorrow and ask their advice. They don't do BETA here so may ask them if they will or just make an appointment at my Doctor's surgery for a blood test. 

Piccy of my test attached. Do we think it's ok that it says '1-2' even though transfer was 2 week and 2 days ago??

I am so happy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







16102011194.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MumToOneTTC

JDH - WAHOOOOOOO!!!!! Massive congratulations Hun - I can't believe we've got another BFP on this thread!!!! Soooooo exciting! 
Well done you  xxxxx

PS my line was back to being a little bit darker again this morning so feeling more positive today too  xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Well done JDH! You must be estactic! wish I had tested now too! decided not too I'm very scared as to what I will see! 
it doesn't matter that it says 1-2 weeks as I'm sure in a couple of days it will just tip over and become 2-3 weeks.
My clinic doesn't do betas either but I definately want to get one done somewhere!!
CONGRATULATIONS!
We are doing well on this thread!xx

Mum2one-glad you are feeling more positive. To get a bfp on first go is soo lucky.

x


----------



## JDH1982

schoolteacher said:


> Well done JDH! You must be estactic! wish I had tested now too! decided not too I'm very scared as to what I will see!
> it doesn't matter that it says 1-2 weeks as I'm sure in a couple of days it will just tip over and become 2-3 weeks.
> My clinic doesn't do betas either but I definately want to get one done somewhere!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> We are doing well on this thread!xx
> 
> Mum2one-glad you are feeling more positive. To get a bfp on first go is soo lucky.
> 
> x




MumToOneTTC said:


> JDH - WAHOOOOOOO!!!!! Massive congratulations Hun - I can't believe we've got another BFP on this thread!!!! Soooooo exciting!
> Well done you  xxxxx
> 
> PS my line was back to being a little bit darker again this morning so feeling more positive today too  xx

Thanks guys. Can't believe it worked, we are very lucky. :happydance:

Glad to hear that line is darker MumTo, getting so excited for us all.

FX'd for you for Tuesday ST :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

MumToOneTTC said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumToOneTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.
> I'm not in a good frame of mind today.
> I don't know why but I'm not feeling optimistic about things.
> I've done another test, it's an obvious BFP but I thought it would be darker, more like the control line. It's no darker than yesterday's test and I'm not sure, but might even be lighter...
> I have no idea how we're going to get through the next weeks of waiting for a scan.
> The only option we have is paying out another £120 for the two Beta blood tests to see if the levels are increasing as they should be. I can't believe we don't get this as standard like in the States. Grrrrr.
> Sorry, I'm going on. Normal people would be shouting a BFP from the rooftops. I don't know where my PMA has disappeared to :-(
> 
> I stalk LLBean's journal too. She is just amazing and has been such an inspiration through this IVF cycle but she found out a couple of days ago that there was no heart beat. I think this has knocked the wind out of my sails a bit as it was all going so so well for her.
> 
> Right I am positively doom and gloom today so I'll go rather than drag you all down! So sorry ladies, just need to get these things out of my system!
> 
> Hoping and praying for you all over the next few days xx
> 
> oh honey don't let my experience bring you down please! I am not giving up... it happens! The heartbeat was there but then it stopped...little guy was not ready to come join us yet but he will soon!!!
> 
> I am so rooting for you!!! I know you will be great!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh Elizabeth I hope I haven't made you feel any worse than you must already be feeling. I was so shocked for you. You just don't expect for a heartbeat to stop. It really brings home how incredibly precious and fragile making a new life is. My hormones are all over the place.
> 
> I think I'm in a better place today and you're all right - I have a BFP and I should be positive about that. First go at IVF/ICSI and it works - that is pretty amazing. The rest is down to what happens from now.
> 
> JDH - rooting for you this morning xx
> 
> ST - what have you decided... To test or not to test?! X
> 
> Chris and Harvest - feeling pregnant ladies??! X
> 
> Huge hugs to Shaylaf, and Sunshine where are you at? X
> 
> PMA PMA PMA PMA ;-) xxClick to expand...

You are cute. No you did not make me feel worse. I go up and down because of my body adjusting hormone levels now. I just wanted you to not lose hope cause I certainly have not :D

I look forward to hearing you excited about a confirmed BFP and happy baby!!! Honestly it gets me going to hear good news from all of you ladies. Nothing makes me happier I swear!
:hugs:

and CONGRATS JDH1982!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Congrats JDH!!!!! WooHoo!!! Don't be nervous, be excited!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I went out and bought some pregnancy books already :haha: beta isn't till tomorrow. I am keeping fx that the numbers will be high :)


----------



## JDH1982

Harvest2009 said:


> Congrats JDH!!!!! WooHoo!!! Don't be nervous, be excited!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I went out and bought some pregnancy books already :haha: beta isn't till tomorrow. I am keeping fx that the numbers will be high :)

Thanks hun. I guess it just feels so surreal at the moment. We are very excited though :happydance:

Just need a sticky one!


----------



## JDH1982

Morning ladies! :hi:

ST - Have you POAS yet? OTD tomorrow isn't it? Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and sending positive vibes 

AFM - I've just spoken with hospital and my next steps are to call back in about 2 and half weeks to get my 8 week scan date. I asked about blood tests and nurse told me that they advise against them, as they don't tell you anything that POAS doesn't. She said all it detects is HCG (which the HPT has already detected), and yes they can test a few times to see if the levels increase but she said all that can do is add to the stress and worry, as all pregnancies are different and if my level didn't increase as it should then I would possibly be nervous for no reason, as it doesn't always mean bad news. She also said that all HCG shows is that there is a pregnancy sac working as it should, which we already know from the HPT. 

Hope I haven't annoyed or upset anyone who has BETA done, i'm sure it's just that different hospitals prefer and advise different things, but I just thought for people like myself and ST (who don't have a BETA) this has actually made me relax a bit more about not having a blood test done, so thought i'd share it with you all.

Nurse said that the only real way of knowing if the pregnancy is progressing as it should is on the 8 week and 12 week scan.

For those having BETA done this week, FX'd for you all :hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hi JDH - that is precisely why we're not going to pay to have Betas done. My last missed miscarriage showed me doubling the HCG but when it came to the scan there was just an empty sac. So we came to the conclusion that it's not worth getting them done as they won't put our minds at rest, only seeing a heartbeat on a scan will do that.

ST - rooting for you tmrw lovely lady xx

Harvest - how did you get on today? 

I was starving for lunch today!! And now I feel "icky"... Symptom spotting!!!

Hugs all round xx


----------



## JDH1982

MumToOneTTC said:


> Hi JDH - that is precisely why we're not going to pay to have Betas done. My last missed miscarriage showed me doubling the HCG but when it came to the scan there was just an empty sac. So we came to the conclusion that it's not worth getting them done as they won't put our minds at rest, only seeing a heartbeat on a scan will do that.
> 
> ST - rooting for you tmrw lovely lady xx
> 
> Harvest - how did you get on today?
> 
> I was starving for lunch today!! And now I feel "icky"... Symptom spotting!!!
> 
> Hugs all round xx

That's exactly what I think and am so glad the nurse advised me this. It really is true that we have no control over what happens - just got to keep hoping and praying :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

WOW!! So much news!!
ST - Can't wait to hear your results! Hope you get your BFP too!!

Harvest and JDH - HUUUUUGGGGEEEE CONGRATULATIONS girls!!! I am so happy for hte both of you!! Happy and Healthy 9 months!

Mumto1 - When do you go in for your first scan? Maybe I missed the date but I didn't see it :) You have been getting BFPs for almost a week now, that is DEFINITELY a great sign!

Shayla - So sorry that this round didn't work for you. You sound so upbeat and still very hopeful which is awesome! I hope round 2 is the lucky round for you! Fx'd :)

As far as me, I am waiting for my period to start...hopefully it will come today or tomorrow then I start stimming on cycle day 2. I am SO EXCITED to get started again. I just hope this time the meds actually work.


----------



## JDH1982

Just checking in.

Harvest - how did you get on today? How was BETA test?
ST - huge good luck for tomorrow with HPT - got everything crossed for you :happydance:

Wanting your advice ladies - first and only test on Sunday on CB showed 'pregnant 1-2', as you all know. But do you think I should take another on Sunday to see if it changes to 2-3 or shall I just enjoy it now and wait till 8 week scan? I'm leaning to just waiting and hoping and praying but wanted your opinions too. :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

i would maybe take one more non-digi test if you have one JDH. Just because the digi ones with conception indicators are not 100% accurate with the conception part and it will worry you if it hasn't moved to 2-3 weeks. As your nurse said about the betas, everyones levels are different and although i'm sure it would say 2-3 weeks or 3 weeks + it might not and then you will worry!xx

AFM-DH and I have been scared sh****** all day for this test tommorrow! if I think about it too much I will cry!xxx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Aaaaaw ST I really feel for you, it's so nerve racking. Best of luck and will be checking in first thing to hear your news. Big hugs hun xx


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, got my beta results today, 520! Need to go back Wednesday for another one to make sure it is doubling! YAY :)

Good luck tomorrow ST, FX!!!


----------



## JDH1982

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, got my beta results today, 520! Need to go back Wednesday for another one to make sure it is doubling! YAY :)
> 
> Good luck tomorrow ST, FX!!!

That's brill hun, congrats!! :thumbup:

I'm pleased to say that I gave in and did another digi test today and it has ticked over to '2-3' now. So I feel much better about it and am now just going to enjoy my pregnancy (can't believe i'm saying that!) :happydance::happydance:

ST - got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

JDH that's brilliant, so happy for you. I've followed your lead and splashed out on a digi CB test too so I'll do it tmrw and see what weeks it gives me... Eeek!

ST - ?????? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Harvest - great news on your beta results - I'm sure tmrw's will be huge!!

Sunshine - Sooooo, did AF show up yet? Can't believe u're starting again already - YAAAAY! 
I go for my scan on 3rd Nov. They only do them on a Thursday and as I called with my BFP on a Friday, I missed out on going for a scan a week earlier by one day - grrrrrrr!!!

When does everyone else have scans booked? 

Have lovely days all xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Just logging in to let you all know that I got a BFN this morning. Very upset and the worst thing of all is to see my husband cry for the first time.
Am I to assume this is it? or any chance the hcg is just not being picked up yet? I feel heartbroken.xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Oh lovely, I'm heartbroken for you too :-(
I don't know whether the HCG may not be being picked up yet - which HPT did you use?
Oh you poor things going through this. I know how much it hurts and it is so so disappointing for both of you.
Life is so unfair.
I'm not sure there is anything I can say to help make you feel better, but we're all here thinking of you and we all know what u're going through. 
I hope you're taking the day off? 
Will you try again do you think? 
Sending you big hugs Hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JDH1982

MumToOneTTC said:


> JDH that's brilliant, so happy for you. I've followed your lead and splashed out on a digi CB test too so I'll do it tmrw and see what weeks it gives me... Eeek!
> 
> ST - ?????? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Harvest - great news on your beta results - I'm sure tmrw's will be huge!!
> 
> Sunshine - Sooooo, did AF show up yet? Can't believe u're starting again already - YAAAAY!
> I go for my scan on 3rd Nov. They only do them on a Thursday and as I called with my BFP on a Friday, I missed out on going for a scan a week earlier by one day - grrrrrrr!!!
> 
> When does everyone else have scans booked?
> 
> Have lovely days all xx

Thanks hun, I finally believe it now! You'll have to let me know what your CB digi says tomorrow. Also good luck with scan. I have to phone hospital a week on Thursday to find out when my appointment is but nurse said it would probs be around 7th Nov :happydance:



schoolteacher said:


> Just logging in to let you all know that I got a BFN this morning. Very upset and the worst thing of all is to see my husband cry for the first time.
> Am I to assume this is it? or any chance the hcg is just not being picked up yet? I feel heartbroken.xx

I'm so sorry ST hun, it is such an emotional ride and to then end with bad news is awful. Hugs to you and Husband. I really don't know what else to say. 

You could always test again in a few days or speak with hospital and see what they suggest.

My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## sunshine314

ST - I am so sorry about your BFN :( It is just so heartbreaking and defeating...I don't understand why it just doesn't work sometimes. If I remember right though, you had lots of embies and tons of frosties right? 

AF came last night so they counted yesterday as Cycle day 1. I went in for my scan and blood work this morning (CD 2) and should hear back later today if I can start the meds today. Excited to start back up again, I am just praying my body actually responds to the meds this time...if it doesn't I think we are out of options.


----------



## Harvest2009

ST I am so sorry that things didn't go your way, sending some big hugs your way!
Sunshine-GL to you in your cycle :) I am keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## JDH1982

sunshine314 said:


> ST - I am so sorry about your BFN :( It is just so heartbreaking and defeating...I don't understand why it just doesn't work sometimes. If I remember right though, you had lots of embies and tons of frosties right?
> 
> AF came last night so they counted yesterday as Cycle day 1. I went in for my scan and blood work this morning (CD 2) and should hear back later today if I can start the meds today. Excited to start back up again, I am just praying my body actually responds to the meds this time...if it doesn't I think we are out of options.

Good luck with your new cycle Sunshine - got FX'd for you that you respond well to this one :hugs:


----------



## shaylaf

Hi ladies!

Wow, so excited for you MumtoOne, JDH and Harvest!! SO glad for you all! sunshine, really hoping that you have a lucky cycle as well!! Good luck with your stims! 

ST, I'm so, so sorry to hear that AF arrived. :( I know all too well how you are feeling. DH and I were pretty sad this weekend, but we've made the choice to stay positive and keep our heads up. Infertility is something that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. So exhausting, both physically and emotionally! We have great family and friends who have been wonderfully supportive throughout this crazy journey, so they are definitely helping us through. And wine! That helps too ;)

To the girls who got their BFPs ~~ I have a question about the effect of the progesterone on your bodies. Both times, I had cramps all the way through the 2 week wait. Sometimes mild, sometimes really painful. I'm starting to wonder if my body reacts negatively to the suppositories. It seems strange, but I'm trying to figure out what's not working! I know that sometimes things "just don't work", but I want to make sure that I'm not contributing to the problem somehow before we start our 3rd cycle. 

Did you girls have any issues with cramping at all?

Again, SOO excited to see all of the BFPs!! Can't wait to follow your pregnancy journeys! :)


----------



## JDH1982

shaylaf said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow, so excited for you MumtoOne, JDH and Harvest!! SO glad for you all! sunshine, really hoping that you have a lucky cycle as well!! Good luck with your stims!
> 
> ST, I'm so, so sorry to hear that AF arrived. :( I know all too well how you are feeling. DH and I were pretty sad this weekend, but we've made the choice to stay positive and keep our heads up. Infertility is something that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. So exhausting, both physically and emotionally! We have great family and friends who have been wonderfully supportive throughout this crazy journey, so they are definitely helping us through. And wine! That helps too ;)
> 
> To the girls who got their BFPs ~~ I have a question about the effect of the progesterone on your bodies. Both times, I had cramps all the way through the 2 week wait. Sometimes mild, sometimes really painful. I'm starting to wonder if my body reacts negatively to the suppositories. It seems strange, but I'm trying to figure out what's not working! I know that sometimes things "just don't work", but I want to make sure that I'm not contributing to the problem somehow before we start our 3rd cycle.
> 
> Did you girls have any issues with cramping at all?
> 
> Again, SOO excited to see all of the BFPs!! Can't wait to follow your pregnancy journeys! :)

Thanks Shayla.

I had cramps throughout the 2ww too, almost felt like AF symptoms. I'm nnot sure whether it's the suppositories or not, but I can't imagine doctor prescribing anything that wouldn't help.
You could always speak with doctor and ask his/her advice.

FX'd for your 3rd cycle - this will be the one for you :hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Sunshine - did you start your needles yesterday? Best of luck with this cycle xx

Shaylaf - you're sounding really positive  and it's great to know you have a supportive network around you - so important. Do you know when you'll likely start your next cycle? I did have cramps for about a week after ET but they died off to become a dull ache every now and then. What does bother me is the sharp pain I'm getting if I shift suddenly or sometimes even when I cough - petrified it's ectopic or something now...

On a positive note, I did a CB digi test at 4am when I was wide awake - Ugh!! It says 2-3wks just like JDH so I am really pleased with that. 

ST - how are you feeling today lovely? Hugs xx


----------



## JDH1982

MumToOneTTC said:


> Sunshine - did you start your needles yesterday? Best of luck with this cycle xx
> 
> Shaylaf - you're sounding really positive  and it's great to know you have a supportive network around you - so important. Do you know when you'll likely start your next cycle? I did have cramps for about a week after ET but they died off to become a dull ache every now and then. What does bother me is the sharp pain I'm getting if I shift suddenly or sometimes even when I cough - petrified it's ectopic or something now...
> 
> On a positive note, I did a CB digi test at 4am when I was wide awake - Ugh!! It says 2-3wks just like JDH so I am really pleased with that.
> 
> ST - how are you feeling today lovely? Hugs xx

Woo-Hoo to the CB digi! That's brill as we had our egg collection on the same day so that's great news - hopefully it will all be great from now on and we can be bump buddies :happydance::happydance:

Harvest/Chris - how are you ladies? :hugs:

ST - hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

Yep I started with lupron yesterday and with menopur/folistim today. 

Shayla - So glad you are staying so positive, that is definitely the attitude to have :) It is SO HARD to do that sometimes but it helps to have a great support system. I am hoping and praying that the 3rd times the charm for you!


----------



## schoolteacher

I'm ok girls sorry no personals...
thanks for all your kind words!x


----------



## Chris77

ST, I'm so sorry about the bfn hun. Could it just be too soon? When did you have ET?


----------



## Harvest2009

shaylaf said:


> To the girls who got their BFPs ~~ I have a question about the effect of the progesterone on your bodies. Both times, I had cramps all the way through the 2 week wait. Sometimes mild, sometimes really painful. I'm starting to wonder if my body reacts negatively to the suppositories. It seems strange, but I'm trying to figure out what's not working! I know that sometimes things "just don't work", but I want to make sure that I'm not contributing to the problem somehow before we start our 3rd cycle.
> 
> Did you girls have any issues with cramping at all?
> 
> Again, SOO excited to see all of the BFPs!! Can't wait to follow your pregnancy journeys! :)

Hi Shaylaf, I had some mild cramping in the TWW but nothing major. Sometimes a little like AF, other times not as strong.


----------



## Harvest2009

Had my second beta today and it was 1640 :) So no more bloods for me, first scan is on the 8th. Can't wait, it seems like forever away!
Hope you ladies are doing well :) Any MS yet for the BFP's?


----------



## JDH1982

Harvest2009 said:


> Had my second beta today and it was 1640 :) So no more bloods for me, first scan is on the 8th. Can't wait, it seems like forever away!
> Hope you ladies are doing well :) Any MS yet for the BFP's?

That's great news Harvest :happydance:

No m/s for me yet, hope it starts soon though coz i know this would be a good sign! Have felt slightly nauseous all during day but no other symptoms. How about you?

Hope everyone else is good.

ST - still thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Well I said I had no other symptoms but apparently I have! 

Ever since 10dpt2dt i've been sneezing lots and having an extremely runny nose but I don't have a cold. Anywho...I googled it and apparently it's very common in early pregnancy due to nasal mucus! It even has it's own name: Pregnancy Rhinitis :thumbup:

Still wanting the M/S though :sick: - think I'm probably the only one :haha: 

I just feel like this would be a sign that everything is going as it should. I know not everyone experiences it though so we'll just have to wait and see. 

:hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Yeah JDH I'm the same. Feel like I'm getting a cold, a bit icky all day and soooooo bloomin' hungry all the time! Oh and 3am visits to the toilet too!
But I'm loving it. Bring it on I say. It's all good news as far as I'm concerned 

The days are just not going fast enough - I need that scan!!! X


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Ps how do you get a ticker onto your signature?


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Harvest2009 said:


> Had my second beta today and it was 1640 :) So no more bloods for me, first scan is on the 8th. Can't wait, it seems like forever away!
> Hope you ladies are doing well :) Any MS yet for the BFP's?

GREAT news Harvest! How are you feeling? X


----------



## JDH1982

MumToOneTTC said:


> Ps how do you get a ticker onto your signature?

I just went to thebump.com, and you type in your dates and it gives you a link to copy and paste into here.

I've had a really sharp pain in the left side of my tummy and back for the last 20 mins, it's really uncomfortable, just hope it's nothing to worry about and just my body stretching. It's so bloody worrying this pregnancy lark :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, I am feeling OK no real morning sickness yet just a little more sensitive to smells and a little naseated from time to time, oh and super bloated! The worst part is that I have a yeast infection from the progesterone suppositories :( So I went to the Dr this morning and he is putting me on progesterone shots, BOO! Hopefully it will only be for a week or so and then I can go back to suppositories. Oh well, it is all worth it to keep the bean growing!


----------



## JDH1982

Morning ladies!

Hope we're all well?

Just wanted to say I won't be around for next few days as hubby is taking me away :winkwink: A little belated celebration!

Will be back Sat night to catch up with you all, 

:hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Afternoon lovely ladies, how are we all? :flower:

Well DH and I had a fab night last night. Went to see Lee Evans live - god it was so funny :haha:

Any more symptoms ladies? I've not had any really. A few more twinges (which panic me!) Lots more sneezing, which is getting on my nerves. But no M/S yet - really hoping it comes soon as I know this is a really good sign.

ST - still thinking of you and hoping you're ok :hugs:

Have to phone hospital on Thursday to get scan date - excited and nervous.
Went in to work yesterday and they have told me I would be better resting at home until I know baby is doing ok - they've been so good to me with all this IVF treatment and time off, etc. I couldn't have asked for more from them :flower:

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hiya ladies - hope you've all had good weekends.

Harvest - oh no, more needles - how are they going? Hope they're not stingers.

JDH - glad you had a great night out with DH. Sounds fab. 

I tell you what, this waiting for a scan is playing havoc with my emotions! One minute I feel pregnant and I'm nauseous, the next minute I'm not abs feeling really low. Had a cough in the night which sent shooting cramps through my stomach. Now petrified it's ectopic or I've done sthg terrible. Don't understand what all these twinges are. Feels like sthg is twisting my ovaries. Do you think I should call the clinic tmrw?

X


----------



## LLbean

MumToOneTTC said:


> Hiya ladies - hope you've all had good weekends.
> 
> Harvest - oh no, more needles - how are they going? Hope they're not stingers.
> 
> JDH - glad you had a great night out with DH. Sounds fab.
> 
> I tell you what, this waiting for a scan is playing havoc with my emotions! One minute I feel pregnant and I'm nauseous, the next minute I'm not abs feeling really low. Had a cough in the night which sent shooting cramps through my stomach. Now petrified it's ectopic or I've done sthg terrible. Don't understand what all these twinges are. Feels like sthg is twisting my ovaries. Do you think I should call the clinic tmrw?
> 
> X

When are you supposed to go in?


----------



## MumToOneTTC

My scan isn't until Thu 3rd - AAAAGES! 
Feeling better today, no more massive twinges and just had acupuncture which always lifts me up  xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Morning ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: - been a bit quiet on this thread since the weekend?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JDH1982

Hi everyone

Haven't been on for a while as was rushed into hospital on Saturday night with severe back and abdominal pains. They were worried about OHSS or ectopic so they kept me in till today on IV drip and lots of painkillers. Did lots of checks but nothing conclusive so far. Only good thing they said was that I wasn't bleeding.

The pain has eased but is still there and I just feel exhausted :sleep:

I had a blood test in the early hours of Sunday morning and my HCG levels were a little low so had them done again today and will find out later what's going on hopefully. If they double, great, if they stay the same, it could be ectopic, or if they go down then pregnancy hasn't stuck. :cry:

Fingers crossed it goes up. I'm so nervous.

Keep lots of positive vibes sent this way girls :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

It's not good news. HCG has dropped even lower, nurse said it's not good :cry:

It still could be ectopic so have to go back on Thursday for more bloods, but either way she said the pregnancy hasn't been a success. I'm devastated :cry:

Probs won't be on for a while as need some time to get my head around it. I still wish you all the best of luck with yours. No one should have to go through this :nope:

:hugs: to you all


----------



## sunshine314

JDH - Oh my gosh sweetie...I am so so so sorry :( This is heartbreaking. I agree that no one should ever have to go through that. I wish you peace at this time...get a lot of rest and let yourself be sad and emotional. I will pray for you that you can get through this and that it isn't an ectopic. 

As for me, I had my first scan on Saturday and my second scan this morning. Today (at day 7 of stims) I had 10 follies on the right (largest at 10.5) and 9 on the left (largest at 12.5). Since it is day 7, you can see I am a SLOW responder. I find out this afternoon what my E2 levels are but with such small follies I am guessing it will be somewhere in the 100s. Will keep you girls updated :)


----------



## Harvest2009

JDH I am so sorry for you! I am keeping everything crossed that things still work out for you but if not I will be thinking about you and hoping that you can make it through this tough time :hugs:

SOunds like things are going better for you this round sunshine! Hope that everything keeps going according to plan for you :)

AFM I feel pregnant :sick: Naseous in the mornings but no throwing up yet, tired all the time, bloated, sore boobs. I am pretty happy everyday that I wake up feeling this way because I know there is a bean in there doing it to me :cloud9: Progesterone shots are going OK, giving me a sore back though. I should be able to stop them on Friday and switch back to a suppository. First scan is on Nov 8 which feels like it will never get here. First appointment with the midwife is on Nov 10 :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :) Are you hanging out in the Pregnancy forums yet? If so where are you I can never seem to find anyone there that I recognize.


----------



## MumToOneTTC

JDH - :hugs: :cry::hugs: there are no words, I am devastated for you honey.
No, no one should ever have to go through this. Cruel cruel life. 

It's so hard to have PMA when sthg like this happens.

Sunshine - really hope this cycle works out for you, and Harvest - glad you're feeling sick :winkwink: all good signs.

I'm seriously beginning to wonder if this is really working out for me too... :nope:

Night all, thinking of you all.
Big hugs wonderful ladies xx


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks for all the kind words.
Started bleeding this morning so hopefully this will be over soon and can start again :cry:

I'm gutted. Not sure if i'll do another IVF as i think my problem lies with carrying, but doctor is going to do tests so will wait and see what they show. Will take a while tho so just gunna keep practising in the meantime and pray for a natural BFP.

Good luck to all of you. I sincerely hope all goes well for everybody :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

JDH1982 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words.
> Started bleeding this morning so hopefully this will be over soon and can start again :cry:
> 
> I'm gutted. Not sure if i'll do another IVF as i think my problem lies with carrying, but doctor is going to do tests so will wait and see what they show. Will take a while tho so just gunna keep practising in the meantime and pray for a natural BFP.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I sincerely hope all goes well for everybody :hugs:

did they do PGD/FISH on the embryos? Some losses are spontaneous for a reason. Sorry you had to go through that. Don't give up!!!!


----------



## JDH1982

LLbean said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words.
> Started bleeding this morning so hopefully this will be over soon and can start again :cry:
> 
> I'm gutted. Not sure if i'll do another IVF as i think my problem lies with carrying, but doctor is going to do tests so will wait and see what they show. Will take a while tho so just gunna keep practising in the meantime and pray for a natural BFP.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I sincerely hope all goes well for everybody :hugs:
> 
> did they do PGD/FISH on the embryos? Some losses are spontaneous for a reason. Sorry you had to go through that. Don't give up!!!!Click to expand...

Not sure what PGD/FISH is so don't think so? Doctor said there are some blood tests I can have done to see if it is my body that is the issue


----------



## MumToOneTTC

JDH - they're genetic disorder etc tests that are offered in the states but I've not heard of them before so can only assume they're not readily available here in the UK.

I know you must be feeling low still but I hope you've got support from hubby, friends and family to help you through this. We're always here too of course...

ST - how are things for you honey?

X


----------



## Harvest2009

JDH, hang in there, try to stay positive. Timing must not have been quite right, but soon it will be I am sure. :hugs:
:hugs: To you too ST, hope you are holding up OK.
Mumtoone-how are you doing?
Found out today that there are 2 blessings on the way for us :)


----------



## sunshine314

Harvest2009 said:


> JDH, hang in there, try to stay positive. Timing must not have been quite right, but soon it will be I am sure. :hugs:
> :hugs: To you too ST, hope you are holding up OK.
> Mumtoone-how are you doing?
> Found out today that there are 2 blessings on the way for us :)

TWINS! How exciting :) Congrats hun!

JDH - Still so sorry you have to go through all this...I know it has left you feeling gutted. I am hoping that maybe a natural BFP is in the works for you...either that or your docs can work their magic and get a little bean to stick :)


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Harvest2009 said:


> JDH, hang in there, try to stay positive. Timing must not have been quite right, but soon it will be I am sure. :hugs:
> :hugs: To you too ST, hope you are holding up OK.
> Mumtoone-how are you doing?
> Found out today that there are 2 blessings on the way for us :)

Wow - twins Harvest!! Fantastic news, what an absolute blessing  xx

I'm ok, just waiting impatiently for my scan on 3rd and worried about it at the same time! X


----------



## Harvest2009

sunshine314 said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> JDH, hang in there, try to stay positive. Timing must not have been quite right, but soon it will be I am sure. :hugs:
> :hugs: To you too ST, hope you are holding up OK.
> Mumtoone-how are you doing?
> Found out today that there are 2 blessings on the way for us :)
> 
> TWINS! How exciting :) Congrats hun!
> 
> JDH - Still so sorry you have to go through all this...I know it has left you feeling gutted. I am hoping that maybe a natural BFP is in the works for you...either that or your docs can work their magic and get a little bean to stick :)Click to expand...

Thanks ladies! I am still in shock! 

GL with the scan momtoone! The reason I had mine sooner was due to some spotting, but dr said it is nothing to worry about, of course I am still worrying!
Sunshine how is the IVF cycle going?


----------



## sunshine314

It's going great this time around (much better than last time). I am on day 11 of stims today but I am a slow responder (as yall know), but the doctors and nurses say I am responding much better this go around. Yesterday I had a scan. All is looking well...I have 21 follies, the biggest being 17 with a load of them around 13. My E2 came back at 1500 so they kept my meds the same in the morning and lowered my meds to only 75 folistim at night (I was on 150). I am going in on Sunday for my last scan and will probably trigger on Sunday night and have ER on Tuesday. Can't wait!

Oh and mumtoone - The scan will be here before you know it, can't wait to see how it goes :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi girls -sorry not been around but I am lurking. Sunshine just wanna say good luck to you, sounds like your doing brilliant!!!xxxx


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks ST - How are you doing? Are you thinking of doing an FET next? Thinking of you.


----------



## Harvest2009

Sunshine-great to hear that everything is going so well for you! I will keep everything crossed for you on Tuesday, I am sure you will do great :) That BFP is just around the corner!


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks sunshine, we didn't keep any frosties as we are going to egg share again! so a fresh cycle hopefully getting started in december, maybe jan but I hope decemeber!!!!! good luck to you hunni!!!xxxxx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Sunshine - things sound great this time. Did you trigger last night and is EC tmrw?
Hope so Hun, very very best of luck to you - COME ON EGGIES!

Harvest - how are you doing? Can't believe it's twins - YAY! how did you find out early as thought your scan wasn't until next week?

ST - glad u're lurking! Good to hear from you. Have everything crossed for a successful December start for you xx

JDH - how are you doing? Have you had any results back yet? Hugs xx

AFM... Finally Thu seems to be coming around but now it is almost here I'm more scared than ever. Real mixture of emotions, need to know but hate the possibility that it could be bad news like all the other times. Last night I was convinced I didn't feel pregnant at all and felt really low, then this morning had a wave of nausea when I got up which lasted all of about 30 seconds and now just feeling fine again. Just can't see that Thursday will be good news after all :-( PMA has totally taken a hike!

Aaaaarrrrgggh!!!!!

X


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Harvest - just seen your previous post about spotting. You must have been so worried. I'm so relieved for you that all seems ok. Has it eased off now? X


----------



## sunshine314

ST - So exciting that you will be doing egg sharing again! You were so good at it last time (i.e. lots of follies and eggs) and I will keep my fingers crossed that this time you will will get your BFP :)

Mum - So sorry your PMA is out the window :( I am keeping my fingers extra crossed for you that it is just jitters on your part and that everything really perfectly fine. 

Harvest - When do you go in for your next scan?

AFM - I had my scan yesterday morning and triggered last night so I will have my ER tomorrow morning :) In my scan there were 22 follies (11 on each side) but I don't know how big/small all of them were so who knows how many eggs I will actually get out of that. I am hoping for 10 but I am trying not to get my hopes up. I am just SO excited to be done with the stims and onto the retrieval or transfer. So my transfer will either be Friday or Sunday.


----------



## MumToOneTTC

GL tmrw Sunshine - I'll be thinking of you and yr eggies xx


----------



## LLbean

MumToOneTTC said:


> ... Finally Thu seems to be coming around but now it is almost here I'm more scared than ever. Real mixture of emotions, need to know but hate the possibility that it could be bad news like all the other times. Last night I was convinced I didn't feel pregnant at all and felt really low, then this morning had a wave of nausea when I got up which lasted all of about 30 seconds and now just feeling fine again. Just can't see that Thursday will be good news after all :-( PMA has totally taken a hike!
> 
> Aaaaarrrrgggh!!!!!
> 
> X

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sure everything will be just perfect


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck for ER sunshine! yay! xxxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey girls just read back on some pages as thought I had missed some out and I had!
JDH-so sorry just seen your posts. I'm bery sad to hear your news. Did you say the bleeding had started now? take it easy hun, lots of cuddles with DH at this difficult time. xxxxxxxxxxx

Mum2one-thanks for asking after me! not long til your scan now! keep the pma!-sure the twinges you had are nothing to worry about!!!!xxxxx

Harvest-yay for twins! amazing! you are the first from the threads i go on out of the ladies who had 2 embies transferred!!!! xxxx

AFM-just waiting for followup on 8th. x


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Bleeding has almost stopped and I have definitely naturally passed my little one(s) so won't need a D&C which i'm glad about. 

I'm back at hospital on Thursday for another blood test to confirm my levels are back to zero.

I am still extremely sad and emotional as is hubby but we are working through this. It's hard to imagine not having kids but I've started to consider this is a definite possibility.

Been to Doctor and he is contacting the hospital, as the hospital said they won't see me for a follow up till January and both Doctor and I think this is too long to wait for some tests, so we'll see if I can get one sooner, FX'd as I really need to know if it's worth going through an IVF cycle again.

My hospital policy it to wait 6 months for next one, which would be around March time, so plenty of time to hope for a natural BFP and a sticky bean this time.

ST - how are you?
MumTo - hope everything goes ok at scan, when is it again?
Harvest - congrats on twins, you must be over the moon.
Sunshine - good luck for ER!
Chris - how's things going?

:hugs: to you all. I hope we can all be lovely mummies in 2012 :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

We WILL all be mummies in 2012!x


----------



## MumToOneTTC

JDH - don't give up hope honey, you will get there in the end and I'm sure it will be soon. Have you ever considered trying acupuncture to aid fertility / conception?

Sunshine - how did egg retrieval go? Hope u're not too uncomfortable now xx

ST - great to have you back  xx


----------



## sunshine314

Just a quick note from me - everything went great with ER. They retrieved 20 eggs! DH and I were very excited I got that many! I find out tomorrow how many fertilized. Fingers crossed for another good number!


----------



## sunshine314

JDH - Still sending ::hugs:: to you. It is so devestating to go through all that. I hope you and DH can take a nice break and enjoy the holidays these next few months. Hopefully the doctors can tell you sooner rather than later if another IVF cycle would be good for you. One thing that makes me feel better when I get down is that no matter what we will have a family (whether adopted or biological). However, I really believe that 2012 will be our year girls...we will all be mommies in 2012!


----------



## schoolteacher

yay sunshine 20 eggs! that's fab!!! rest up:)

I think that shoulkd be our mantra/otto-WE WILL ALL BE MUMMIES IN 2012!XXX


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks ST...and it sounds like you have lots of PMA!! Glad for you that you will be sharing again :) You are a popular donor...the ladies must love your bio!!


----------



## sunshine314

Got my fertilization report back. Of the 20, 16 were mature, and 11 fertilized and the nurse said they are "doing nicely" :) I didn't get any more info on grades or anything (was I supposed too?). 

Anyways, I am very happy with this! Right now my transfer is set for Friday (day 3) at 9:30 am but will call me tomorrow if they decide to do a 5 day transfer.


----------



## Harvest2009

Great news Sunshine! Glad everything went so well for you! I will keep everything crossed for you Friday :) Do you know how many you will put back?

AFM I have a mild case of OHSS so I am on the couch for the rest of the week. Drinking lots of gatorade and laying low.

Hope all you ladies are hanging in there OK!


----------



## JDH1982

That's brill Sunshine, go eggies go!! and thanks for your kind words they mean a lot.

I'm up for that motto - We WILL all be mummy's in 2012!! :happydance:

AFM - everything is pissing me off at mo - except DH. My sister is as tactless as ever with things she says and does, but i've just decided to distance myself from that for the time being. It really is something I don't need at the mo. I'm feeling better every day, but then i'll see or hear something that'll get me upset again, but i'm taking each day at a time so hopefully will feel much better in a few weeks. For some reason this miscarriage has hit me harder than the others - I think it's because I know IVF is our last hope and if this doesn't work it's all over. But we will just have to see what the future brings.

:hugs: to all


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Sunshine - such good news YAY for all those eggies :happydance:

Harvest - hope you feel better soon, get lots of rest and look after yourself and those precious twinnies xx

ST - loving the mantra and your PMA :thumbup:

JDH - big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: give yourself time. It always amazes me how tactless people can be but we're all here and understand what u're going through xx

Scan tmrw for me at long last. I'm in bed but sleep is looking doubtful - nervous wreck...


----------



## Harvest2009

MumToOneTTC said:


> Sunshine - such good news YAY for all those eggies :happydance:
> 
> Harvest - hope you feel better soon, get lots of rest and look after yourself and those precious twinnies xx
> 
> ST - loving the mantra and your PMA :thumbup:
> 
> JDH - big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: give yourself time. It always amazes me how tactless people can be but we're all here and understand what u're going through xx
> 
> Scan tmrw for me at long last. I'm in bed but sleep is looking doubtful - nervous wreck...

Good luck tomorrow! I be thinking of you :hugs:
Glad to hear you are taking time to heal jdh, I hope time will ease the pain for you:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

MumToOneTTC said:


> Scan tmrw for me at long last. I'm in bed but sleep is looking doubtful - nervous wreck...

will be thinking of you!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Thanks ladies. Scan is at 1415 UK time. Counting the hours... :shrug:


----------



## JDH1982

MumToOneTTC said:


> Thanks ladies. Scan is at 1415 UK time. Counting the hours... :shrug:

good luck hun, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

Good luck at your scan tomorrow MumToOne...I hope it goes great! Keep that PMA up, I have good feeling everything will be perfect on that scan :)

JDH - So sorry your sister is being so rude...it sucks when your own family says and acts hurtful. They just don't understand what it is your going through, and that is no excuse but she should be compasionate and loving and be there for you. You definitely need positive people in your life, so it is good that you are going to distance yourself for the time being. I am so glad that DH has been amazing and a great support. 

Harvest - sorry that you have developed mild OHSS...hopefully this just means that everythign is going great with the pregnancy (isn't mild OHSS during pregnancy mean your HCG is rising?). Also, when is your next scan?


----------



## LLbean

MumToOneTTC said:


> Thanks ladies. Scan is at 1415 UK time. Counting the hours... :shrug:

Any news yet?


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Ok ladies. So here's the score...

2 sacs, 1 fetal pole measuring 6wks & 2days, too early for heartbeat, another scan in 2 wks, FS says he's happy and not to worry, but it's not conclusive enough for me especially when I know we saw DS's heartbeat at 6+1. He also said we can't rule out twins yet as one could still develop! I thought I was 7+1 already but he worked it out differently and it is measuring correctly against his reckonings.
I don't know what to think and can't believe we have to wait another 2wks to see a heartbeat. I was sobbing before we went in. This is bloody killing me.
DH seemed cross that I wasn't happy with the outcome today but I think he's just frustrated by the whole scenario. Anyone else would be ecstatic with the news but with everything we've been through we just can't be until we see a heartbeat - it sucks :-(

Anyway, got to kill another 2 weeks now xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Ok ladies. So here's the score...

2 sacs, 1 fetal pole measuring 6wks & 2days, too early for heartbeat, another scan in 2 wks, FS says he's happy and not to worry, but it's not conclusive enough for me especially when I know we saw DS's heartbeat at 6+1. He also said we can't rule out twins yet as one could still develop! I thought I was 7+1 already but he worked it out differently and it is measuring correctly against his reckonings.
I don't know what to think and can't believe we have to wait another 2wks to see a heartbeat. I was sobbing before we went in. This is bloody killing me.
DH seemed cross that I wasn't happy with the outcome today but I think he's just frustrated by the whole scenario. Anyone else would be ecstatic with the news but with everything we've been through we just can't be until we see a heartbeat - it sucks :-(

Anyway, got to kill another 2 weeks now xx


----------



## LLbean

MumToOneTTC said:


> Ok ladies. So here's the score...
> 
> 2 sacs, 1 fetal pole measuring 6wks & 2days, too early for heartbeat, another scan in 2 wks, FS says he's happy and not to worry, but it's not conclusive enough for me especially when I know we saw DS's heartbeat at 6+1. He also said we can't rule out twins yet as one could still develop! I thought I was 7+1 already but he worked it out differently and it is measuring correctly against his reckonings.
> I don't know what to think and can't believe we have to wait another 2wks to see a heartbeat. I was sobbing before we went in. This is bloody killing me.
> DH seemed cross that I wasn't happy with the outcome today but I think he's just frustrated by the whole scenario. Anyone else would be ecstatic with the news but with everything we've been through we just can't be until we see a heartbeat - it sucks :-(
> 
> Anyway, got to kill another 2 weeks now xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know those 2 weeks will be brutal but try to hang in there with no stress. I think it is good you saw a fetal pole!!! That's a wonderful thing!

And it can still be twins? SWEET!


----------



## sunshine314

MumToONe - Sounds like great news to me! It is very very early to be able to hear the heartbeat...I wouldn't worry, I am sure they are still just settling into their new home (notice how I said "they"...how great would twins be!). I am glad it isn't eptopic (like you had feared) but I know these next two weeks of waiting will be brutal. Just try to keep that PMA going and I am sure everything will be just fine!

AFM - Just heard back from the doctor and they said they still dont know if I am going to transfer tomorrow or Sunday. I have four "Textbook" embies as of right now and 7 "mediocore" embies. They want to make sure the textbook ones stay that way tomorrow before moving it to Sunday. I am fine either way...I will trust the doctor on this one :)


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Thanks everyone, I know I should be more positive. Got my hopes up that today would totally put my mind at rest, but yes it is fantastic to see a little fetal pole growing away in there. I personally think twins are unlikely but if another one does develop at this stage, it would be amazing.

Sunshine - so excited for your transfer. Your embies are doing soooo well. Keep us posted - everything crossed for you still. X


----------



## JDH1982

Great news MumTo, all we seem to do is wait!! I hope that your next scan will completely help you to relax, you deserve it.

Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

Just a little update on me...as of yesterday they still weren't sure if I was going to be a 3 day or 5 day. Well I got the call today to come in so I had my 3 day transfer this morning. 

SO, I am officially PUPO :) YAY!

They transferred 2 embies both 8 cell grade 2 (my clinic grades them as 1 being the best and 5 being the worst). DH and I were very happy with that. So, now all I can do is pray and keep my hopes high :) 

I will find out Monday if I had any left to freeze...fingers crossed for that one too. 

Thanks to all you girls for being such a great support!!


----------



## MumToOneTTC

sunshine314 said:


> Just a little update on me...as of yesterday they still weren't sure if I was going to be a 3 day or 5 day. Well I got the call today to come in so I had my 3 day transfer this morning.
> 
> SO, I am officially PUPO :) YAY!
> 
> They transferred 2 embies both 8 cell grade 2 (my clinic grades them as 1 being the best and 5 being the worst). DH and I were very happy with that. So, now all I can do is pray and keep my hopes high :)
> 
> I will find out Monday if I had any left to freeze...fingers crossed for that one too.
> 
> Thanks to all you girls for being such a great support!!

YAY Sunshine - fantastic news! So glad all went well and you're now carrying two good quality embies! Get loads of rest especially over the next couple of days and hopefully they'll snuggle in nicely. Rooting for you!!! X


----------



## schoolteacher

yay sunshine pupo with twins yay!!!!

keep the pma mum2one-a fetal pole is amazing!!! it's all sounding fine. xxxx

Harvest-how is the ohss??? like jdh said tho-pregnancy can bring it on!xxx


JDH0how ru? when is followup?xx

AFM-sorry been mia, have been moving house!! my followup is tuesday coming!xx


----------



## JDH1982

Hi all,

Congrats Sunshine on being PUPO - FX'd for you that all goes well.

AFM - my head is really done in. Been going back and forward to hospital every 2 days to check my levels to make sure they get to zero. 23/10 it was 589, 25/10 - 274, 27/10 - 89. Then went back a week later on 3/11 - it had only gone down to 62, so went back yesterday and it had gone up to 74?? Doctors aren't happy that it's still at that level never mind going up so have to go back tomorrow and if it's gone up they'll do further tests to find out why and if it's gone down i'll go back in a week to see if it's at zero. He said it's defo not good news that it's gone up as it obviously would be a lot higher if it was a healthy pregnancy but they are concerned at the time it's taking to leave my system and the fact it's gone up not down.

I've finished bleeding now too so really thought it would be back to zero.

Sorry for such a long post! So i'll let you all know more when I do. I just want it to be over so I can move on as I feel totally in limbo at the mo :cry:

:hugs: to all


----------



## sunshine314

JDH - That is so strange that your levels are up and down...I really hope it isn't anything serious. I am so sorry your levels are fluctuating and it is just causing more annoyance and heartbreak :( I know you are ready to just be done and figure out a new plan. When do you go back in for a follow up? 

AFM - I just got GREAT news! I had two embryos that made it to blast stage so I now have two frosties!! Thank God for little miracles :)


----------



## JDH1982

sunshine314 said:


> JDH - That is so strange that your levels are up and down...I really hope it isn't anything serious. I am so sorry your levels are fluctuating and it is just causing more annoyance and heartbreak :( I know you are ready to just be done and figure out a new plan. When do you go back in for a follow up?
> 
> AFM - I just got GREAT news! I had two embryos that made it to blast stage so I now have two frosties!! Thank God for little miracles :)

That's great news Sunshine! FX'd for your BFP!
I'm just waiting at the mo for hospital to phone me, had more bloods done this morning. Normally the nurse tells me on the phone but when I called she said the Doctor needed to speak with me but he was rushed to an emergency so just waiting for his phone call. I'm a bit anxious though that the doc needs to speak with me? You're right Sunshine, I do just want and need to know one way or the other so I can move on 

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Well it's gone up again to 94? I'm at a complete loss, I just don't understand. Waiting again for doctor to call today to find out what's going on 

:hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I've been a bit AWOL recently. Just trying to keep busy so the days fly by and the next scan comes round quicker!

JDH - what IS going on lovely??? Let us know what the doctor says. All sounds very odd to me and not what you need to be getting on with things!

Sunshine - great news about yr Frosties  and good luck for a BFP - when do you test?

Hugs to all xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

ST - was your follow up this morning? What news Hun? X


----------



## JDH1982

MumToOneTTC said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry I've been a bit AWOL recently. Just trying to keep busy so the days fly by and the next scan comes round quicker!
> 
> JDH - what IS going on lovely??? Let us know what the doctor says. All sounds very odd to me and not what you need to be getting on with things!
> 
> Sunshine - great news about yr Frosties  and good luck for a BFP - when do you test?
> 
> Hugs to all xx

Spoke with Doc again today and he thinks there is a bit of tissue or bit of the sac still implanted in my lining which is causing the slow rise in HCG. So have to go back next Monday for follow up bloods and if levels have gone up again then they will need to do minor surgery to remove whatever is left :growlmad:

At least it will be over then though and I can move on and try again :hugs:
Hope everyone is doing ok, love to you all :kiss:


----------



## schoolteacher

MumToOneTTC said:


> ST - was your follow up this morning? What news Hun? X

Hi all! well appointment went ok, i say ok because we didn't really get any answers althought to be fair there won't many to give. It was a text book cycle up to the bfn of course. Lining was fine, blasto was top grade, odds were 50 50, we were 'unlucky'. Bad news (in my mind) we won't be getting started til after christmas as we have to be matched again 
Consultant asked if we wanted to know about the other lady, I said yes, DH adamantly said NO! we practically had an arguement about it! I can't see the problem with knowing, I hope it was a success, shows my eggs were good and of course they paid a shed load of money! I know she was successful otherwise we wouldn't be matched again! 
We were also told (this I didn't know, but makes sense) that the recipient is more likely to get pregnant than the donor as they don't have to go through the injections, retrieval etc so less stress physically and mentally. Great!!! Also him saying this gives it away really that my lady was successful!
So looks like January start for me!

How ru though?

JDH-really hope you get it sorted soon so you can move on-physically and mentally.xxx

Sunshine-yay for frosties! how u feeling?xx


----------



## sunshine314

JDH - Glad you are getting the procedure done. Let us know how it goes :) At least when it is over you will be able to start fresh and begin thinking about your next plan. 

ST - I think it is awesome that it worked for your donor! That means your eggs are great :) It does stink that you were just "unlucky" as they say...but now that you know what to expect the second time around hopefully it will be good for you mentally/physically. Originally, when I was a shared donor I, too, wanted it to work for my recipient because if it didn't work for me, and it didn't work for her it would make me scared that there was something else wrong with my eggs. You have no worries about that now! You always sound so optimistic and I bet the 2nd round will be the one for you!

AFM - NOthing to report. No symptoms but I'm trying not to look too hard into that. I am at 4dp3dt. I think I may try testing on Saturday which would be 8dp3dt. I may chicken out though and just wait tillt he blood test on the 16th.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, wow lots has gone on since I was on here last time. Sorry I have been MIA but I have been so tired and not had enough energy to even type!
Sunshine-so happy for you! PUPO with twins and 2 frosties! great news, I have my FX for you :) I got my positive at 10dp3dt but I know another girl on here got her at 8dp3dt! I was just too chicken to test that early!
Mumtoone-I really hope your scan goes well, hope that the time flies until then. I am sure all will look great, try not to worry (easier said that done!)
JDH-so sorry you are having such a tough time. Like it is not hard enough going through a miscarraige let alone it taking forever to get HCG levels down. I hope you precedure goes well, my thoughts are with you.
ST-good news that your embie made it with your donor, too bad you weren't the lucky one but at least you know that the odds will be in your favor next round. Really hoping that your next round is the lucky one for you!!
AFM-I am over the mild OHSS luckily after a week of it! I think that it was brought on by the high HCG in my system. I am back to work now and feeling pretty good, just really tired and nauseaus. My Dr did do blood work last week and found out that I am hypothyroid since becoming pregnant so I am on meds for that now. Hopefully that will disappear after the pregnancy is over but it may continue. I had my official scan today at 7w+2d and it looked good both babies are 10mm and both have strong heartbeats. Really hoping that they stick, FX. I have my first midwife appointment on Thursday so we will see how that goes, hopefully she is comfortable dealing with twins!
Hugs to everyone, and take care :)


----------



## JDH1982

Just thought i'd check in and see how you're all doing.

I've started bleeding again today and have the same pain as I did when I was admitted into hospital, have phoned them and they said to monitor it and if I can't handle it I need to go through to hossy.
I'm so sick now - can't move without an excruciating pain going through my abdomen into my groin. Pain killers aren't touching it either.

Will keep you all updated, but if i'm awol for a few days you know why!

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hope your ok JDH!x


----------



## JDH1982

Hello,

Was taken back into hospital on Friday, which I thought I would. They checked me over and gave me some super strong pain killers which did the trick and I've basically been sleeping the pain off too! 

They took more blood from me and on Saturday night confirmed that my HCG levels are now going down :thumbup: It's bitter sweet really - of course I needed them to come down to move on, but it also hurts a lot too - I wish they'd risen like normal. Doc said that this new bleeding is my body expelling what is left. It'd gone down from 94 to 52.

anyway, at least now I can think of moving forward and getting back on the wagon! I'm back on Monday for follow up bloods just to make sure it's still dropping - FX'd 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 
MumTo, how are you? haven't heard from you in a while. when is your scan?
ST - good to see you are feeling better, let's hope 2012 is our year!
Harvest - FX'd for your next scan, those babies seem to be snuggling in well!
Sunshine - Good luck for your test date - let us know how it goes.
Chris - hope everything is well with little one 

:hugs: to you all


----------



## sunshine314

JDH - Glad your levels are finally going down. At least this whole nightmare will be over soon and you can start concentrating on PMA for 2012. I hope you don't have any more complications...I am so so sorry you have had to go through all of this. 

AFM - I am 9dp3dt...I was gonna test this morning but chickened out.

As of yesterday, any symptoms I had have all gone away. No cramps (at all...not even any twinges...I don't normally get cramps but I was expecting to feel SOMETHING if I was pregnant), no sore/tender bbs, no nothing. I feel completely and utterly normal. Thinking I am out but trying to keep my hopes alive. 

OTD at the doctors is Wednesday...not sure if I want to wait till then to find out from the doctors office or test beforehand. I am just afraid of finding out bad news while at work.


----------



## Harvest2009

Jdh so sorry that you are having such a hard time. Really hope that this is all resolved for you soon!
Sunshine- don't worry about your symptoms being there one day and gone the next. I am 8 weeks and I am the same. One day super sick, can't even move off the couch and the next relatively normal. You learn fast to take advantage of the good days! I am still holding out hope for you :) you are one patient lady!


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks Harvest :) I am 10dp3dt today but still didn't test this morning. I am definitely going to test tomrorow morning though and just get this waiting over with. I am feeling completely and utterly out as I still am not having any cramps/twinges or sore bb's or anything really. I am still praying every day that this is our month....maybe I am a lucky one and don't get any symptoms :)


----------



## schoolteacher

GL tommorrow sunshine!!! Your not out yet.xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

:hi:Hello ladies,

I am here still, just quietly stalking - sorry so crap of me not to get round to writing. I've started working at the school library on Mon pms and tomorrow morning they've asked to help with some cookie baking and Thu morning I am helping with the class trip to Sainsbury's! My scan is on Thu pm so I'm filling my days nicely and wishing them away. It's got to be more conclusive this time surely?! I'm still a bit confused over how my FS has dated me but he is the expert so I guess I have to take his word for it. I'm 8 wks today apparently. ER was 28 Sep and 5DET was 3 Oct...?? :shrug: Also I need to stop reading so much on the Internet as it just worries me!! I read that the Progesterone pessaries can cause side effects just like pregnancy ones and basically all the ones I am feeling... Sore bbs, nausea, bloatedness, tiredness... Aaaaargh!!

Sunshine - holding out for a BFP for you today :dust: let us know as soon as you can xx 

JDH - what a nightmare time you've been having. You're being really strong and let's hope that now your body seems to be dealing with it finally, you can move on and look forward to your BFP in the new year :hugs:

Harvest - so glad yr twins are doing so well and that you're over the OHSS. How did yr first midwife appt go last week? :thumbup:

ST - great to hear that yr recipient was successful with yr eggies - I hadn't thought of it like that before and assumed you wouldn't be able to find out as it could make you feel worse about being unsuccessful but I really, really admire your PMA and have everything possible crossed that Jan will be your turn for happiness :hugs: I'm not sure I would be so diplomatic! You star!

Anyone heard from Chris - just wondering if her pregnancy is progressing well?

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## JDH1982

Glad you're still doing well Mumto, good luck with scan on Thurs, will be thinking of you.

AFM - bloods yesterday were 43 so still not completely right but heading in the right direction, have to go back next Monday when they expect them to be at zero. So hoping they are so we can move on fully.

Love to you all x


----------



## schoolteacher

Nice to hear from you mum2one-I too am worried about Chris. Don't worry about symptoms you are prego!!!xxx

JDH-almost there then, almost over! xxxx


----------



## sunshine314

I finally built up the nerve to test this morning and BFP!!! The second line was so dark it looked beautiful...it was just as dark as the control line!!! If I knew how to upload a picture on here I would show yall :)

I am over the moon right now and just can't thank God enough. I have a permanent smile and I swear everyone at work is going to wonder what is up with me. I just keep praying and thanking God for His sweet blessing...I really thought this day would never come. I have my blood test tomorrow...so we will see how that goes :)

I am now 14dpo (11dp3dt) and still no sore bbs or any type of cramps/twinges but yesterday afternoon and last night (sorry if tmi) I kept burping (small little baby burps) every 10 minutes or so. I never have that so it started to make me feel a little more optimistic. 

Harvest - How are you feeling? Are you excited for your next scan? Also when is your due date?

Mumto - It is so hard to stay off the interenet isn't it? I am on progesterone and I have NO sore bb's, cramps, twinges, nausea or anything. So if that all happened to me, I would take it as good preganancy symptoms :) I bet everything is A-OK...can't wait to hear how your next scan goes! And same for you as for Harvest...when is your due date?

JDH - Still thinking of you and hope those bloods are finally down to zero next monday. You have been so strong dealing wtih all of this...I don't know how you do it. Let us know when you talk to the doctors what your next step(s) will be. Hugs to you for all you have been through. 

ST - Your PMA is amazing...keep that up and fingers crossed that January will be your month. Also, continue to keep us updated on how it goes with finding a recipient and when your next start date will be. 

Also, I think Chris is fine (her signature still reads that she is pregnant)...I just don't think she is checking this board. WEll, at least I hope that is the case :)


----------



## JDH1982

Sunshine, that is absolutely brilliant news!! Congrats!! You must be so pleased. Praying for a sticky bean for you. Will you have a BETA done?

Keep us posted on scan dates and pics.

hugs to you on this happy day xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Glad chris is alright thought she prob just was on other threads now-i have seen lots of women come, and go once pregnant!:( Glad some ladies stick around once prego to support those who are still not or we would never believe a bfp possible!! x


----------



## Harvest2009

Sunshine! CONGRATS :happydance::happydance::happydance: SO happy for you :hugs: You must be so excited!!! GL with the beta tomorrow! Maybe you will be preggo with twinnies too! Don't worry about lack of symptoms honestly it is still so early. I didn't have any MS till about 7 weeks so enjoy it while you can. When it hits you, it is pretty brutal and all you will want to do is :sleep: I fall asleep on the couch every night around 7:30 :haha:
I am due around June 24th I think. I have 1 more appt with the FS on the 29th, then I don't have to go back :happydance: Get to stop the estrogen and progesterone on Saturday too :happydance: I am really looking forward to that. 
I went to the midwife last week and she was nice but I found out that she has only been a midwife for a year so I made an appointment with a Dr recommended by a friend of mine. Hope that goes better :) I was a little skeptical and nervous about having a midwife with such little experience with twins on the way. 

Anyways, hope all you ladies are doing well, mumtoone hope your scan goes well on Thursday. ST and JDH glad to see you are hanging in there :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Harvest 2009-my sis is a midwife and she had delivered a LOT of babies by the time she qualified!!!


----------



## sunshine314

schoolteacher said:


> Glad chris is alright thought she prob just was on other threads now-i have seen lots of women come, and go once pregnant!:( Glad some ladies stick around once prego to support those who are still not or we would never believe a bfp possible!! x

Hi ST :) I know what you mean about people bailing once they get pregnant it is sad as I want to keep up with them too. I am definitely keeping up with this thread. I want to keep following everyone to see how ttc and pregnancy is going for you all. I am sticking around to give yall tons of support (and I am sure I will need you girls for support too!)! It's funny, when I saw the BFP this morning the first thing I did was tell (well, yell and leap back into bed) DH and then I was like, 'I can't wait to tell my B&B girls'...yall know more about this ttc journey then anyone...even more than my best friends. It's just so hard to find people who understand and it has been so great to have such an amazing support system in you girls. AFM, I am still so aware that a million things can go wrong and all I can do is keep praying that all stays well. 

Harvest - Thanks for the encouragement! I will enjoy the no symptoms for sure...sometimes it just makes me really nervous that I don't feel anything (hence why it took me so long to test when I am usually a POAS addict). I go in for beta tomorrow so I will know what my numbers are by tomorrow afternoon...will that give me any clue if I am pregnant with twinnies or not? Good luck with making the choice of midwife or doctor...I am sure you will know what is right for you and your babes!


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Sunshine - just a very quick MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS before I go to bed!
Soooooooo pleased for you xx


----------



## JDH1982

good luck with scan today MumTo - let us know how you get on. Got everything crossed for you, but i'm sure little one is doing great. 

:hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

mumto - Good luck with the scan today!! Can't wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## schoolteacher

How did it go mum2one!!? so excited! good I'm sure:)
Hi all! will update later as at work! it's playtime, lol!xxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

MumToOneTTC...any news yet?


----------



## schoolteacher

Sunshine!!!!! I'm not sure if I have congraualted you yet!! argggghhh who knows!!! So....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on your :bfp: your must be on :cloud9: 
xxx


----------



## sunshine314

schoolteacher said:


> Sunshine!!!!! I'm not sure if I have congraualted you yet!! argggghhh who knows!!! So....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on your :bfp: your must be on :cloud9:
> xxx

Thanks sweetie! I think you already did congratulate me but thanks again!

Harvest - I am loving your new ticker :)

MumtoOne -Where are you???!!! We all want to know how the scan went :)


----------



## schoolteacher

ha ha! I thought I had! :) doh! brain dead-had a crap day!x


----------



## JDH1982

MumTo I hope no news is good news and that you're out celebrating! Can't wait to hear from you - still got everything crossed that all is well

xx


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Ah ladies, bless you all.
Today is the happiest day of my life.
My baby has a heartbeat )))))))))) and is measuring 8wks and 3 days which makes a due date of 25th June 2012.
I have done nothing but cry in disbelief on and off all afternoon! It's such an emotional rollercoaster and now I'm so relieved I might actually sleep all night for the first time in weeks! 
I know I have been elusive recently. I needed to distance myself from it all to get through the extra 2 week wait, but I'm back and loving hearing all your updates and have every faith that if it can happen for me it can happen for all of us.

Hugs to you wonderful ladies xx


----------



## Harvest2009

YAY Mumtoone!!!!!!!!! Such great news :) So happy to hear that everything is OK, now you can relax and enjoy the next 7 months!!!


----------



## LLbean

CONGRATS MumToOne!!!!!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

yay mum2one! How cool to have a due date now!x


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Harvest2009 said:


> YAY Mumtoone!!!!!!!!! Such great news :) So happy to hear that everything is OK, now you can relax and enjoy the next 7 months!!!

Harvest - we're only a day apart!
BUMP BUDDIES  xx


----------



## JDH1982

MumToOneTTC said:


> Ah ladies, bless you all.
> Today is the happiest day of my life.
> My baby has a heartbeat )))))))))) and is measuring 8wks and 3 days which makes a due date of 25th June 2012.
> I have done nothing but cry in disbelief on and off all afternoon! It's such an emotional rollercoaster and now I'm so relieved I might actually sleep all night for the first time in weeks!
> I know I have been elusive recently. I needed to distance myself from it all to get through the extra 2 week wait, but I'm back and loving hearing all your updates and have every faith that if it can happen for me it can happen for all of us.
> 
> Hugs to you wonderful ladies xx

HUGE CONGRATS!!! I am so pleased for you honey. Relax and rest now :happydance:

I'm off to see Breaking Dawn - so excited!! 
Catch up later :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

AHHHh Congrats!! So happy for your mumtoone!! Now you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy :)

JDH - what did you think of Breaking Dawn? I am going to see it tonight :)

AFM - I have my second beta today...I am so scared as a lot of the symptoms I've been having hte past couple days have disappeared and I am back to feeling normal. I don't think I am going to stop worrying until I get my scan and hear the heartbeat. PRAYING that I get to that point. 

Hope you girls have a good Friday! I will update you on the beta this afternoon :)


----------



## Harvest2009

MumToOneTTC said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> YAY Mumtoone!!!!!!!!! Such great news :) So happy to hear that everything is OK, now you can relax and enjoy the next 7 months!!!
> 
> Harvest - we're only a day apart!
> BUMP BUDDIES  xxClick to expand...

YAY for bump buddies :) I haven't had a dating scan yet so that could change but for now yay :) I made a new thread under pregnancy gorups and discussions for assisted conception ladies due in summer 2012, come join us :happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

Sunshine - Breaking Dawn was so good I really cannot get over how good it was lol I so can't wait for part 2. I've read the books, but love to see it on the big screen.

It was awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine314

JDH1982 said:


> Sunshine - Breaking Dawn was so good I really cannot get over how good it was lol I so can't wait for part 2. I've read the books, but love to see it on the big screen.
> 
> It was awesome!!! :thumbup:

haha awesome! I am going to see it with a bunch of my girlfriends tonight! I loved all the books and although I don't like the movies as much as the books, you are right, it is still so fun to see it on the big screen! haha

Mumtoone and Harvest - so awesome that you girls can be bump buddies!! 

AFM - I got some great news, my beta was 577! That news really helped kick off my weekend on a good note :) I go back in on Tuesday and if my levels are up to over 1500 at that point then I don't have anymore bloodwork and have my first scan a week and a half later. i just continue to pray everyday and hope it all stays good.


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Sunshine - GREAT numbers :thumbup: I'm sure they'll be great next week too - bring on the scan!!!! YAY!

Harvest - my due date isn't official yet either, I'm just going on the most recent scan but that was a day further on than it would have been based on the first scan, so I think things are quite changeable in these early stages.

I am so out of touch with the cinema - who's in Breaking Dawn? Really need to get out more!! Sounds like a good recommendation so think I'll see if the girls want a night out :flower:

Have great weekends everyone xx


----------



## JDH1982

Breaking Dawn is the fourth film in the 'Twilight' saga MumTo - have you seen those, coz you'll need to before you see Breaking Dawn hun xx

All the films are well worth a watch tho xx


----------



## sunshine314

ya, I don't know if I would recommend breaking dawn if you haven't seen the rest of the movies or read the books. We had a great girls night out last night...enjoyed the movie but there were definitely some cheesy parts to it...but that made it all the more entertaining haha.


----------



## Harvest2009

Harvest2009 said:


> MumToOneTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> YAY Mumtoone!!!!!!!!! Such great news :) So happy to hear that everything is OK, now you can relax and enjoy the next 7 months!!!
> 
> Harvest - we're only a day apart!
> BUMP BUDDIES  xxClick to expand...
> 
> YAY for bump buddies :) I haven't had a dating scan yet so that could change but for now yay :) I made a new thread under pregnancy gorups and discussions for assisted conception ladies due in summer 2012, come join us :happydance:Click to expand...

You should come join us there too sunshine :)


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies,

A little update from me: had my bloods done again today and they are now at <4, which although I would have loved them to rise as they should and that the pregnancy was a keeper, at least this nightmare is over now and I can finally mourn and move forward It's taken since the 24th October for my levels to finally come down, so it's been a long old emotional roller coaster.

They have told me that I'll see the consultant some time in Jan for hopefully starting DR in Feb, but this will depend on my blood results to check for any reason for my recurrent miscarriages Also I may have to put it off even longer depending on if they can time it right for the easter school hols, as being a teacher I cannot put additional holidays in, so if not it'll have to be the summer hols

Let's hope the new year brings luck my way x

Hope your all ok. Keep me posted on developments - scan's etc
Hugs to you all x


----------



## sunshine314

Glad your bloods are finally back to normal. Keep us updated on what the doctors say about the recurrent miscarriages...still sending lots of hugs your way. I hope 2012 brings lots of baby dust to you!!

I go in for my third beta tomorrow. Fingers crossed and lots of praying that all goes well :)


----------



## JDH1982

sunshine314 said:


> Glad your bloods are finally back to normal. Keep us updated on what the doctors say about the recurrent miscarriages...still sending lots of hugs your way. I hope 2012 brings lots of baby dust to you!!
> 
> I go in for my third beta tomorrow. Fingers crossed and lots of praying that all goes well :)

Thanks hun, and good luck for Beta :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

JDH I am so happy to hear that things have finally settled down for you after all you have been through. I hope that the new year brings you that good news that you want to hear and tha you can get some answers. You are such a strong lady for all you have been through recently :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Harvest2009 said:


> JDH I am so happy to hear that things have finally settled down for you after all you have been through. I hope that the new year brings you that good news that you want to hear and tha you can get some answers. You are such a strong lady for all you have been through recently :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you so much hun for those kind words. They really mean a lot to me. You've all been a massive support to me and I wish you all the happiness in the world. Here's to lots of good news next year for us all :hugs:


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Hi all
FINALLY our PC is back up and running so I can log on properly instead of peering at my iPhone getting eye strain!
Great news about your HCG levels JDH. We're all rooting for you in the New Year and really hope to see you over on the Pregnancy boards very soon.
Hmmm guess I'll give Breaking Dawn a miss for now then!
All good here. Just been to see my GP to book in with them and the midwife team there as it just occurred to me that I'm 9 weeks already and not informed them of our success! So my first antenatal clinic appt is on 8th - OMG is this really happening??!! Should hear about a NT scan in the next few weeks too. 
I've also got one more scan with my private consultant on 1st when I'll be 10+3. He wants to check that the other sac is getting smaller and being absorbed as it should be. Shame the other little blasto didn't make it really - sometimes find myself thinking about what might have been, but mostly just concentrating on the fabulous little one that is cooking away in there at long last.
Still having to eat my way through the day so have put on 3 kilos already - YIKES! Soooo tired come the afternoon too but I'm not good at napping after lunch. Makes me feel rough. Having a cold doesn't help either. 
BUT, I'm LOVING every symptom hee hee!!

Big hugs everyone xx


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, just checking in. Hope you're all well. 
Sunshine how was 3rd BETA?
Mumto - good luck with scan on 1st.
Harvest - hope everything with you is good, it sounds it!
ST - looking forward to us getting our BFP's together on new thread in the new year.

AFM - feeling a lot more positive. Not back at work yet but i'm going back before the Xmas hols so I can get ready for the new year! Just gunna go back for last week of term on a part time basis, and they're really supportive which is good.

Speak soon girls xx


----------



## schoolteacher

JDH1982 said:


> ST - looking forward to us getting our BFP's together on new thread in the new year.

Absolutely! :thumbup:

Hi all! im still reading, but find it hard to be on here too much with all the bfps so sorry bout that....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunshine314

Hey gals,
My third beta was great...I think it was 3327 :) I have my first scan on Tuesday (which will be 6 weeks) I am really nervous about it but just hoping and praying that all goes well. Still no m/s and oh how I wish it would come. 

Mum2 - Good luck wtih your scan this coming Thursday! Can't wait to hear how it goes :)

Schoolteacher - definitely understandable hun. I do want to tell you I found a girl in another forum that is thinking of doing shared donor. I pointed her your way so she may message you. Her screenname is Klein and I found her in the 'how many iuis before ivf' forum if you want to take a look for her. I gave her the information I had from when I did my failed cycled, but figured you may be better since you made it through the whole thing. Hope you don't mind that I did that :)

JDH - So great that you are getting more positive! This holiday season will fly by and then before you know it you can start anew in 2012 :) Good luck starting back at work soon!


----------



## schoolteacher

No of course I don't mind sunshine thank-you! 
sounds like good numbers to me! I hope tuesday comes round quick for you! x


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, hope we're all ok?

MumTo - good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope everything is good.

Sunshine - your numbers are fab!

Harvest - hope your twins are comfy!

ST - how're you? Looking forward to the school hols? I know I am!

AFM - just waiting on results of bloods, to find out if any medical reason for M/C's. Probs won't know till Fri or Mon but i'll keep you all updated 

:hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

JDH definitely keep us updated on what they find out in the bloods. How do you want it to come out? Do you want them to find something or no? I know you probably have mixed feelings about that. Definitely jealous of your school holidays coming up...sometimes I really wish I would have been a teacher. It is such a rewarding job, you really feel like you are helping kids and on top of all that, the schedule is great.

AFM - I had my scan yesterday girls. It went great...there was one little beaner and we saw the heartbeat!! :) THey said at my next scan (in two weeks) we can hear it. :cloud9: DH and I are still praying everyday that God watches over us and this little embie.


----------



## JDH1982

I do have mixed feelings Sunshine, but I think I am hoping they find something wrong - just so there is an explanation of why I keep miscarrying. I keep thinking that if there is nothing wrong then i'm never going to carry to full term and i'll just be one of the unlucky ones. When we were told we were unexplained infertility i was so angry, as I just wanted a reason. But we'll see.

Got a call today from consultant and he wants to see me tomorrow at 4pm for FU app. I'm really pleased with this as we were told we would have to wait till Jan/Feb, so at least I can ask some questions and hopefully get some answers quicker than expected! And we can discuss dates for next cycle. I'm hoping to do it in the Easter hols with DR starting in Feb so FX'd.

Thanks for kind words Sunshine - I am lucky to do the job I do. I love it and it is very rewarding. I teach 11-16 year olds and love it when they get the results they need to go on to College or into work.

So pleased you saw heartbeat too - you must be over the moon. Praying it's a sticky one for you xx


----------



## sunshine314

that is great that you get a FU so soon. Hopefully you will get a lot of answers in the next few weeks. I am with you on wanting there to be something...I think I would be the same way. Hopefully it is something they can pin point and have an "ah-ha" moment and then treat it :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi JDH, good luck with your appointment, hope you get some of the answers that you are looking for :hugs:

AFM-going for a scan this afternoon should be the last appt with the FS! YAY I'm graduating! Really hoping it all looks OK but judging by how sick I have been, everything is all good with the beans :cloud9:


----------



## JDH1982

Will defo let you know my results when I get them. I love the idea of an 'ah ha' moment Sunshine lol

Good to hear all is well Harvest, let us know how your scan goes

love to all xx


----------



## JDH1982

Well - blood tests were all clear - arrgghhh!! 

So what's going on I have no idea :shrug: 

I suppose on one hand it means that if I do fall pregnant again, or IVF works again, at least I can rest assured that it won't necessarily mean it will end in miscarriage. I just wanted a reason for my previous 3 :cry:

app with consultant has been moved to tomorrow at 2pm, so i'll speak with him about my results and see if he has any more info.

Will keep you posted.

MumTo - hope everything was good with scan :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

glad to hear your bloods are clear JDH, sorry you didn't get the answer you were hoping for :hugs:

My scan went perfectly yesterday, the babies look great and are measuring right on target :cloud9: We got to ehar their little heartbeats and see them all cuddled up in there :) My Dr put me on diclectin though since I have been so sick, he is worried about me getting enough nourishment. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies :flower:

MumTo - how did recent scan go, hope everything is ok?

Sunshine/Harvest - hope little ones are still nice and snug :baby:

St - How's things?

AFM - well, after bloods were all clear, we had our FU with consultant and he was lovely. He said that the doctor hadn't done no where near the amount of tests that he can do, so my consultant is going to arrange for me to have more tests regarding recurrent miscarriages. He said that now i'd hit 3 then he was going to check everything. Cannot remember all of what he said as some tests had very long names! But he is going to do some more blood tests then use a camera to check my womb and if nothing shows in these he'll check for chromosomal abnormalities in both DH and I. Not sure when this will all be done, I would imagine it's going to take a few months, so next cycle may be on hold, but i'd rather sort out my problems before going ahead with another anyway. He did say there are more medicines that I can take during next IVF cycle to minimise MC again but as with everything there would be no guarantee they would work. But I do feel like I am getting somewhere now, which is good.

I've had a very difficult week this week, 5 of my friends have all called me this week to tell me they are pregnant! I've cried so much, I just can't get my head around the fact that they'll all be due within a week of when I should've been. I'm so sad. I just feel like such a failure :cry: We should have been sharing in their joy but now their joy just reminds me of what I have lost and makes me so angry :growlmad: I just hope I have the strength to show them I am happy for them without showing them my real pain.

My current cycle is also a little messed up but I guess that's to be expected. I obviously bled with the miscarriage, then that stopped. Then a week later had what I presumed to be AF as it was very similar to past ones. So started using ovulation tests from last day of bleeding, which was 16th November, and I've only just got my smiley face yesterday morning, which is weird considering AF is due tomorrow, but like I said, I'm sure it's normal for cycle to be messed up/longer etc. But me and DH had lots of :sex: yesterday and today (which will go on tomorrow too!) so hopefully AF won't show at all this month - ones got to hope right? :thumbup:

:hugs: to you all


----------



## sunshine314

JDH - What great news about the FU with the specialist! That's great that they can run more tests than the doctor before. Did you do the saliva test before IVF? Me and hubby had to fill little vials with spit and then send them off for examination. Wonder if that is one of the tests they will ahve you do. So sorry about so many of your friends getting pregnant and due at the same time that you would have been...that is NUTS that you had 5 friends call you this week, I would have had a break down too. Don't feel bad about crying, they know you are happy for them, but they also know how much you want this for yourself and how you wish you were in their shoes. My best friend called me las March to tell me she was pregnant (on her first month off the pill no less)...it was just two weeks after I had a chemical...we would have been due at the exact same time. When she told me I burst into tears and felt awful about it afterwards...but you know what? We can't help the way we feel and don't worry about showing your emotion. I was SO happy for my friend, but I just wanted the same for myself...it is so hard. 

And that is great that you got a smiley face!! WOO WOO!! Here's hoping that you don't need to worry about all those tests and that you will be lucky and blessed to have a baby naturally.

AFM - Nothing to report really. I am heading to NYC wiht my mom on Thursday and will be there till Monday. My next scan is next Tuesday so the NYC trip will help the time fly by. I have days where I am nauseous and tired all day and then have days (like today) where I feel compltely normal...then I start to freak out and just want to feel sick again.


----------



## sunshine314

PS I don't know where mumto has been...she hasn't been showing up anywhere really lately. I know she as having issues with her internet so that is probably it.


----------



## MumToOneTTC

HELLO HELLO HELLO!!!

I'M HERE!!!

Ive been stalking you all ladies, so sorry not to write until now. I got hit suddenly with the worst MS which laid me out for a few days and the last thing I could face doing was staring at a PC screen!

Anyway, it's a better day today and I'm also very pleased to be able to report that all is going well my end and my scan last week was A M A Z I N G :cloud9: The minute the scanner was put on my tummy, the baby did a somersault right over and waved at us - so cute and so funny and soooo relieved. I'm feeling a lot more hopeful as each week passes that it's all going to be ok :thumbup: I've got a photo to post which hopefully I'll work out how to do in a moment. I still haven't had a proper dating scan so my dates are a bit up in the air at the moment. The scan pic measured 11wks3d which is a week more than I was expecting to measure but more like where I thought I should be originally, but then the baby moved again and at a different angle measured 10wks3d...????! Whatever... I have my Nuchal Scan next Wed so they'll date me properly once and for all. So right now, I could either be 11+2 or 12+2! First Antenatal appt tmrw pm...

Anyway, enough of me. 
JDH I want to say how much I can sympathise with you and how you're feeling right now. That is exactly how I felt every time a friend announced their happy news to me. OK it wasn't 5 in one week - THAT is HARSH, but it was about one a month through summer last year and I found it terribly hard to deal with. I kept thinking surely it's my turn next and then someone I hadn't even thought of would announce their news. Summer months are always really bad timing for me as that is when I remember all my angels :cry: For me, the only thing that was ever going to help me deal with my grief was to be pregnant successfully. I am SURE that with all the tests you are having done (great news), and the extra meds you'll have next IVF cycle, that you will be pregnant with your own very soon, and I know that can't come quick enough for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sunshine - I'm over the moon you saw a heartbeat, that's such a big important step, congratulations :happydance:

Harvest - Great news you heard your babies for the first time - truly a moment to be cherished :happydance:

ST - just sending you big :hugs: in case you're still reading. Totally understandable that this is so difficult for you. Xmas hols soon, then it will be the New Year and YOUR year honey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harvest2009

JDH that is great news that all your tests will be done soon and you will get some more answers! I am so hopeful that everything works out how you want it to in the new year. 
That totally sucks about 5 people you know falling preggo in the same week! I know how hard it is to hear that when it is all you want for yourself. Just remeber that it will be your turn soon :hugs:
My little ones seem to be snuggled in there OK so far, can't wait to see them again next week :cloud9:
Take are ladies :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks ladies, you really are a massive support. 

Harvest/Mumto - your new avatars are amazing, so pleased for you both. Keep us updated on here and I will do the same.

Hugs to you all


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! and especially mumtoone! good to hear all is well! yes im still reading! and thinking of you all!:) x


----------



## sunshine314

HI ST :) Excited for you to start up again...did you find another recepient yet??


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Sunshine! sorry only just seen this! yeah we have been matched again and will hopefully be starting stimms the w/c 23rd Jan! How ru?xx

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well?x


----------



## sunshine314

So happy for you ST!! That is great!! Definitely keep us updated on how it all goes :)


----------



## MumToOneTTC

Brilliant news ST. Can't wait to hear how it goes xx

All good with me, lovely Christmas and looking really pregnant!
Nuchal scan went very well and I'm now 15wks due on 20th June - so glad to have an official date finally! 

Just dropped by to wish you all a very happy and successful 2012.

xx


----------



## sunshine314

How is everyone???


----------

